# Yellowstone Ibérico



## belem (10 Out 2010 às 21:35)

Penso que seria muito interessante juntar informações sobre os animais  que gostariam e que pensam que é possível reintroduzir em Portugal.
Existem vários requerimentos para que isso se torne realizável e portanto penso que seria interessante analizar vários prós e contras.
Além de reintroduções de fauna actualmente extinta também se podia discutir as características dos locais que potencialmente poderiam albergar esses animais  ou a transferência de animais não extintos em Portugal de uma zona para outra (como por exemplo, veados para o Gerês, etc...).


Começo por dar o mote sobre algumas espécies potenciais extintas em Portugal para reintrodução: O lince euroasiático, a camurça, o gipaeto-barbado, o castor, o bisonte-europeu, o urso-pardo ( embora referências científicas sobre potenciais visitas a alguns pontos do Norte do país sejam feitas na actualidade), o tetraz entre outros.

Espécies que poderiam ser transferidas de um local para outro ( em especial para locais antigos de ocorrência onde fazem falta no ecossistema), que não estão extintas em Portugal:

Veado-europeu, esturjão, ibex, lobo-ibérico, marta, muflão, corço, gamo, gato-selvagem, águia-real, perdiz-cinzenta, cágado-mediterrânico, zebro, etc...


Espécies em que a sua presença em Portugal, precisa de ser reforçada no seu local de distribuição actual, não só com medidas de gestão de habitat adequadas mas também como com a consolidação das populações locais procedendo à introdução de mais exemplares da mesma espécie:

Marta, lince-ibérico, gato-selvagem, camaleão, águia-imperial, lagostim europeu de água doce, lobo-ibérico, águia-pesqueira, zebro, etc...


Quem quiser colaborar está à vontade.
Depois já posto dados sobre as zonas que podem albergar esta verdadeira Arca de Noé!


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Excelente tópico!

Bem, para começar, em relação ao camaleão estou muito preocupado. Por causa do avanço urbanístico das últimas décadas, e do abandono da agricultura de sequeiro junto ao litoral, as populações do litoral algarvio ficaram muito dispersas, e é  quase impossível a criação de corredores ecológicos que permitam o contacto entre as populações.

Na minha opinião, neste momento a população mais viável é a que ocupa o litoral entre a foz do Guadiana e Cabanas de Tavira, existindo dois núcleos fundamentais: Mata de Monte Gordo e Cacela Velha. 

Outra das populações viáveis ocupa alguns pinhais e terrenos agrícolas no litoral entre Tavira e Olhão. 

Uma terceira população ocupa a zona entre Gambelas e a Quinta do Lago.

Devido à forte urbanização das últimas décadas, não me parece que estas populações possam contactar entre si. 

Em relação à população da baía de Monte Gordo, a situação futura é  muito negativa:

- está prevista a urbanização do actual parque de campismo de Monte Gordo, instalado dentro do pinhal;

- o parque de campismo será transferido para o pinhal que se situa na parte oeste da vila, destruindo assim mais uma parte da mata;

- na Praia Verde, em tempos recentes uma área substancial do pinhal de pinheiro-manso foi derrubado, pois o litoral entre a Praia Verde e Altura será ocupado por um PIN. 

Consta que a população dos pinhais da Praia Verde e de Monte é a mais numerosa. A Mata nacional é supostamente uma área protegida, tal como a Ria Formosa, supostamente estes projectos urbanísticos deveriam ser feitos *fora *das áreas protegidas... 

_________________________________________________________


----------



## belem (10 Out 2010 às 22:21)

frederico disse:


> Excelente tópico!
> 
> Bem, para começar, em relação ao camaleão estou muito preocupado. Por causa do avanço urbanístico das últimas décadas, e do abandono da agricultura de sequeiro junto ao litoral, as populações do litoral algarvio ficaram muito dispersas, e é  quase impossível a criação de corredores ecológicos que permitam o contacto entre as populações.
> 
> ...




Estou completamente de acordo com a tua opinião.
Além de que as zonas de desova para o camaleão são muito importantes e algo sensíveis durante certas partes do ano.
Deviam ser tomadas medidas em relação a isso ( procedendo à vedação de certas zonas prioritárias).


----------



## frederico (10 Out 2010 às 23:25)

Conheço uma senhora com mais de 90 anos que ainda viveu nos tempos em que havia lobo na Serra de Tavira. Ela ainda me recorda do último local onde foram avistados lobos na sua zona. Fica junto da aldeia dos Cintados.

Eis a zona onde foram avistados os lobos há  cerca de seis décadas:

http://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-pt...7.280387,-7.600962&spn=0.005882,0.013078&z=17

E aqui havia, até há pelo menos dez anos, uma boa população de cágado-de-carapaça-estriada e de saramugo:

http://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-pt...7.281361,-7.609727&spn=0.005882,0.013078&z=17

Trata-se da Ribeira do Beliche, que atravessa uma zona mais húmida, na Serra de Tavira, onde tem a sua nascente, e uma outra zona mais seca, próxima da sua foz no Rio Guadiana. 

Aqui há duas grandes ameaças: a construção de uma barragem na zona ecologicamente mais sensível, e a utilização de motores de rega. Estes motores secam os chamados pegos, zonas mais profundas da ribeira que mantêm água mesmo durante o Verão, e são essenciais para a sobrevivência de peixes, anfíbios e outros seres vivos. Este vale, aliás é riquíssimo em anfíbios, já aqui vi salamandras, muitos sapos, rãs, relas, répteis como a cobras de água e cágados. 

__________________________________

Aqui já vi duas cegonhas-negras:

http://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-pt...v=zo&radius=0.43&hq=relas+anfibio&hnear=&z=17

Este vale da Foupana é muito interessante.

Mais a norte, perto do vale do Vascão:

http://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-pt...ose=37.4528969,-7.53155708,5788.19,0,44.949,0

O meu pai assegura que há certa de vinte anos atrás foi morto um lince-ibérico nesta zona, numa caçada em que participou. O animal foi abandonado num local mais escondido do mato.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 13:57)

> Parques Natural Sintra Cascais
> 
> "Ao registo de animais já extintos do Parque, o urso Ursus arctos, o veado Cervus elaphus a lebre Lepus capensis ou o lobo Canis lupus, outros sem qualquer registo de observação nos últimos anos como a lontra Lutra lutra, o gato-bravo Felis silvestris ou o sapo-de-unha-preta Pelobates cultripes, juntam-se espécies actualmente raras e ameaçadas cuja conservação é prioritária."



http://portal.icnb.pt/ICNPortal/vPT...urais/SintraCascais/ValoresNaturais/Fauna.htm

Posso começar com um exemplo que acho deploravel. Mais uma vez vou mandar abaixo o ICNB e um dos parque naturais de Portugal, mas é impossivel não achar isto incrível.

Na página do parque natural Sintra Cascais no site do ICNB referem animais que existiram no parque mas estão extintos. Dou o desconto em relação ao Lobo e até mesmo ao Veado, que podem já não ter condições de viver numa zona tão povoada. Mas o parque natural Sintra Cascais não tem vergonha de admitir no seu próprio site que a Lebre está extinta no parque???? 

A lebre???? Aquele animal que é criado em quintas e vendido a qualquer associação de caçadores para repovoar as suas coutadas??? É assim tão complicado o parque comprar meia dúzia de lebres e soltar na serra de Sintra? É um projecto assim tão complexo e caro que um parque natural não consiga fazer?

Se for preciso gasta-se esse valor em ajudas de custo para o senhor director fazer uma jantarada, ou em brindes e medalhas (como agora anda na moda os institutos públicos fazerem).


Há coisas realmente bastante complicadas. O projecto de reprodução dos Linces é claramente um projecto complexo e caro. Andar a transferir veados ou corços também tem a sua complexidade. Lobos nem se fala...

Agora lebres??? Epá tenham paciência mas isto apenas demonstra uma completa falta de interesse e uma passividade impressionante da parte do ICNB ou da direcção do parque em questão.

PS: Já enviei emails ao parque natural Sintra Cascais a fazer esta sugestão, mas como já estava à espera, nem sequer se dignaram a responder. Aliás, de todos os emails que eu já enviei aos diferentes parques naturais portugueses e ao ICNB, nunca recebi uma única resposta.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Outra sugestão que fiz ao PNSC tinha um nível de complexidade perto do nulo. 

O parque florestal de Monsanto em Lisboa, fica a cerca de 30km da serra de Sintra, no entanto devem ser dos 30km mais urbanizados de Portugal. 

No parque de Monsanto existe uma população de vários milhares de esquilos vermelhos. Esses esquilos, apesar de já terem atingido um número provavelmente exagerado para a capacidade de Monsanto, nunca conseguiram sair dessa zona. Monsanto está completamente rodeado por autoestradas, caminhos de ferro, fábricas e prédios.

A minha sugestão foi muito simples, os dois parques combinarem uma transferência de alguns esquilos para a serra de Sintra. A quantidade de pinheiros na serra de Sintra não daria qualquer hipótese de fracasso a esta colonização. Por outro lado, uma nova presa para o carnívoros que ainda existem no parque (raposas, ginetes, as diferentes rapinas), seria uma dádiva dos deuses.

Mais uma vez, nem sequer se dignaram a responder ao meu email.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 14:47)

Posso dar uma ideia em relação às martas.

Como sabem a marta é um animal bastante raro em Portugal, se é que não esteve efectivamente extinto durante algum tempo, pelo menos esteve quase totalmente desaparecido.

Nas últimas decadas recomeçaram a ser vistos no nosso território, primeiro no norte (vindos da Galiza?) e posteriormente já na região centro. Este regresso da marta está provavelmente relacionado com o regresso de uma das suas principais presas, o esquilo-vermelho.

A minha ideia para reforçar as populações de martas no nosso país, era usar o parque florestal de Monsanto em Lisboa como uma reserva para estes animais. Como já disse Monsanto é basicamente uma fortaleza verde no meio do betão de Lisboa. Os animais que existem no Monsanto basicamente não saiem de lá.

O parque está completamente apinhado de esquilos. Não sou nenhum especialista nem biologo, mas diria que a população de esquilos de Monsanto já está a atingir um nível de praga. O parque é um paraiso para eles, pela quantidade de pinheiros mansos e a falta de predadores. A sua população passou de 16 em 1994, para alguns milhares actualmente. Praticamente sempre que dou uma volta em Monsanto vejo um ou dois, e as milhares de pinhas roidas que se vêm no chão indicam bem a sua quantidade.

Se fossem introduzidos alguns exemplares de martas em Monsanto, decerto encontrariam um local perfeito para o seu número aumentar. Posteriormente, quando ambas as populações já estivessem mais equilibradas, podiam-se utilizar alguns exemplares de martas para repovoar outras zonas do país.

Mais uma vez, parece-me um plano perfeitamente possível e que ajudaria a manter uma população estável de um dos mamiferos mais raros de Portugal (e já agora ajudar a controlar uma espécie que possivelmente já está com um crescimento exagerado no parque de Monsanto)

Se acho que isto alguma vez será feito... não


----------



## duero (11 Out 2010 às 17:17)

Nao é dificil a transferencia de corzos ou veados, mesmo os veados de Sanabria foran transferidos nos 70s desde o Sul de España ata lí, despois que ficaram extintos en esa area.

En principio tudo o que voses dizen é moito bó, mais esqueceron una coisa, as pesoas.

Una coisa sao martas ou veados ou corzos (mesmo estes poden comer os cultivos, eu tenhor arvores pequenos con proteçao por culpa de eles que comen as folhas dos arvores pequenos, e a menos de 100 metros das casas eles comen por a noite).

Mais outra coisa sao lobos ou ursos ou mesmo linces.

Acho que en moitas areas nao gostara moito de eses animais pois ha pesoas que achan que sao perigrosos para o ganado e as pesoas.

Eses animais ten melhor aceptaçao nas areas onde sempre ficaran e nao foran extintos.

*En Asturias o urso ou o lobo nao ten pesoas contrarias a eles*, mesmo pesoas dos povos pequenos hoje ja nao sao contrarios aos ursos mais un pouco aos lobos, devido a politicas de ensino de eses animais.

Mais nas areas que foran extintos e as pesoas nao conhezen ja é diferente pois nao ten habito de convivir con eses animais.

E nao ten caso introduzir animal nenhumo se as causas que levaran ao animal a extinçao ainda sao presentes. O primeiro é conhezer as causas da extinçao, despois olhar se as causas ainda sao presentes, e despois eliminar esas causas, ja despois fazer a introduçao.

Acho que con os herviboros, como veados ou corzos, ou mesmo a camurza nao havera problemas, mais os problemas haveran cando estemos a falar de lobos e ursos, e posivelmente de linces.


Outra coisa anecdotica, que OS PREDATORES AINDA PODEN SER BOS PARA OS CAZADORES, POIS PODEN FAZER MELHORES ANIMAIS.

Os veados de Sanabria con origen no Sul de España que levan lá unos 40 ou 50 anos, mudaran.

Hoje os veados sao mas pesados que os de o Sul, ten maior cornamenta, e os trofeos cazatorios sao melhores.

A causa que estao a falar para explicar esto é a siguente:

Na Sanabria fican moitos lobos, una das maiores densidades de tuda Europa, e eses lobos estao a fazer una seleççao natural, pois predan sobre os animais enfermos, debiles, os animais con peores condiçoes, os animais que menos corren, menos fortes, os menos adaptados. A seleçao natural que nao acontece no Sul pois nao ha depredadores.

É por iso que os veados de Sanabria sao maiores, mais pesados, mais fortes, con mais cornamenta e melhores trofeos cazatorios que a povoaçao de origen. Se nao estou en erro a povoaçao de origen fica en Sevilla e Cordoba, mais nao fico seguro.

Hoje os veados de Sanabria sao melhores pezas para os cazadores que aqueles do Sul. 

O LOBO FIZERA ESTO.


----------



## duero (11 Out 2010 às 17:26)

belem disse:


> Penso que seria muito interessante juntar informações sobre os animais  que gostariam e que pensam que é possível reintroduzir em Portugal.
> Existem vários requerimentos para que isso se torne realizável e portanto penso que seria interessante analizar vários prós e contras.
> Além de reintroduções de fauna actualmente extinta também se podia discutir as características dos locais que potencialmente poderiam albergar esses animais  ou a transferência de animais não extintos em Portugal de uma zona para outra (como por exemplo, veados para o Gerês, etc...).
> 
> ...



Nem o muflao nem o gamo sao autoctonos, pois o primeiro é de Corcega e o segundo da Asia, mais eles levan aca desde os tempos dos romanos, pois foran eles os que introduzeran eses animais.

Ainda mais, eu nao acho boa ideia que en un mesmo parque fiquen gamos, corzos e veados, e mufloes, camurzas e cabras pireanicas. 

Acho que esto nao acontece en nenhum local.


En España as cabras pirenaicas fican onde nao ha camurzas. As carmurzas fican na Cordilhera Cantabrica (chamanse rebecos) e nos Pirineus (chamanse con a palavra basca: sarrio), mais en esas areas hoje nao ha cabras pirenaicas.

No Sistema Central ha esas cabras, mais nao ha camurzas. 

E en nenhuma de esas areas ha mufloes, pois estes fican no Suleste de España, onde ha cabras, sim, mais en menor número.


As areas onde fican corzos nao fican gamos, no Noroeste de España nao ha gamos, mais sim corzos.


Acho que nao ha nenhum local do planeta onde fiquen as seis especies: cabras pirenaicas, camurzas, mufloes, gamos, corzos e veados.

E si vose gostaria de un local onde ficaran tudos e ainda con bisontes e auroques (reconstruçao) entao vose deve ter moitos depredadores, con lobos e ursos e linces, se esto nao acontece ainda pode ser pernicioso tanto animal herviboro para a natureza.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 20:55)

duero, dizes que não há nenhum lugar com todas essas espécies. Mas não há, porque se foram desaparecendo e o homem escolheu quais é que queria voltar a introduzir, ou não há por razões naturais?

Por exemplo, a cabra montês impede a a presença da camurça? Ou por razões humanas, onde há cabras, não há camurças?

O facto de teres várias espécies diferentes não significa que tenhas muitos animais. Podes ter apenas corços numa serra e eles tornarem-se uma praga. Por outro lado podes ter corços, veados e gamos, mas em número controlados.


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2010 às 21:31)

A ver, en el Pirineo Catalán hay zonas en que coinciden rebecos, muflones, corzos, ciervos y gamos. No hay cabras monteses porque se las "cepilló" el ser humano. De hecho, en Ordesa (Pirineo Aragonés) convivieron (sin reintroducciones ni nada) cabras y rebecos hasta el año 2000 en que murió el último ejemplar de bucardo (_Capra pyrenaica pyrenaica_) acabando así con esta subespecie para siempre. Bueno, en realidad se especula con la clonación de dicha subespecie. Un interesante estudio (1999) sobre la inevitable extinción del bucardo:

http://www.ipe.csic.es/conservacion...do Internet para Adela/63_bucardo_Galemys.pdf

 En *Cazorla* también hay de todo menos rebeco: cabras monteses, gamos, ciervos, muflones, corzos (escasos) y *arruís* (_Ammotragus lervia_). Es una de las zonas más ricas en artiodáctilos de Europa (y todos ellos abundantísimos salvo los corzos), y la vegetación bien que lo sufre...

 En la zona de Riaño también coinciden, entre otros, rebecos y cabras monteses (reintroducidas). Y en Ancares e igualmente reintroducidas, hay unas pocas cabras (unas 10 en 2001, ahora algunas más)...

 Y zonas en que coinciden, corzo, ciervo, gamo, cabra montés y muflón, un montón más.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 22:08)

Pek disse:


> En *Cazorla* también hay de todo menos rebeco: cabras monteses, gamos, ciervos, muflones, corzos (escasos) y *arruís* (_Ammotragus lervia_). Es una de las zonas más ricas en artiodáctilos de Europa (y todos ellos abundantísimos salvo los corzos), y la vegetación bien que lo sufre...



Pois, faltam lobos


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2010 às 22:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pois, faltam lobos



Sin duda, aunque no andan muy lejos...


----------



## belem (11 Out 2010 às 23:07)

duero disse:


> Ainda mais, eu nao acho boa ideia que en un mesmo parque fiquen gamos, corzos e veados, e mufloes, camurzas e cabras pireanicas.
> E si vose gostaria de un local onde ficaran tudos e ainda con bisontes e auroques (reconstruçao) entao vose deve ter moitos depredadores, con lobos e ursos e linces, se esto nao acontece ainda pode ser pernicioso tanto animal herviboro para a natureza.



Eu não disse que era para ter tudo no mesmo parque.
Aliás eu ainda nem sequer dei uma opinião formada sobre o assunto...

E já existiram muflões na P. Ibérica no passado, pelo menos, desde o Paleolítico.

Obrigado Pek pelas tuas referências.
Foi para isso que eu criei este tópico. Essencialmente para também tentar saber algo mais sobre os animais e sobre os seus requerimentos ecológicos, viabilidade das populações, integração espacial, etc...


----------



## belem (12 Out 2010 às 20:53)

Sobre a hipotética reintrodução do lince-boreal em UK:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/oxfordshire/7803867.stm


Situação do lince-boreal nos Balcãs:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6114962.stm


Lince-boreal ( IUCN):

http://lynx.uio.no/jon/lynx/eulynx1.htm


Conferência de especialistas de lince-boreal (1991):

http://lynx.uio.no/lynx/nancy/news/cn14_03.htm#08


Situação do lobo-cinzento, urso-pardo e lince-boreal na Polónia (2008):

http://www.polishwolf.org.pl/large-predators


Lince-boreal na Polónia:

http://www.polishwolf.org.pl/lynx


Eurasian Lynx Online Information System for Europe:

http://www.kora.ch/en/proj/elois/online/index.html


Na P. Ibérica o lince-boreal não era substituído pelo lince-ibérico, mas apenas tinha a sua distribuição possivelmente mais limitada ao Norte da península com uma infuência climática de tipo Atlântico, normalmente ligada aos grandes bosques Eurossiberianos.
Em Portugal só encontro referências ao termo «tigre» no Gerês.
Depois vou fazer um resumo sobre as necessidades ecológicas do lince-euroasiático/boreal.


----------



## belem (14 Out 2010 às 00:09)

Bisonte-europeu na Moldávia:

http://www.iatp.md/arii/text/eng/pad_domn_bison.htm


Floresta de Bialowieza ( a célebre floresta dos bisontes-europeus) com mudanças climáticas:

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSLN291035


Bisonte-europeu a sofrer de  «bottleneck genetic problem»:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8182000/8182104.stm


Algumas informações gerais:

http://www.ultimateungulate.com/artiodactyla/bison_bonasus.html



Bisonte-europeu ( IUCN):

http://books.google.com/books?id=SC...resnum=14&ved=0CGAQ6AEwDQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## belem (17 Out 2010 às 14:18)

Urogalo ou tetraz:

http://www.urogallocantabrico.org/tetraoinfo.html



Estatuto, dieta, habitat e documentação.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Out 2010 às 15:38)

belem disse:


> Sobre a hipotética reintrodução do lince-boreal em UK:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/oxfordshire/7803867.stm



É realmente estranha a total ausência de grandes carnívoros nas ilhas britânicas. Principalmente tendo em conta as regiões ainda selvagens e bastante despovoadas do norte da Escócia.


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Out 2010 às 22:20)

Ao passar pelo excelente blog http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com, lembrei-me da nossa conversa há alguns dias, sobre várias espécies diferentes existirem na mesma zona. Neste bosque cantábrico há pelo menos 3 (camurça, veado e corço)















http://faunaiberica.blogspot.com/2007_02_01_archive.html


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2010 às 13:16)

Quebra ossos em Espanha :

http://www.iberianature.com/material/lammergeyer.html



Programa de reintrodução de quebra ossos na Andaluzia:

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medi...terno/Pub_revistama/revista_ma50/ma50_16.html






http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Bartgeier_Gypaetus_barbatus_front_Richard_Bartz.jpg


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

Uma imagem da minha estancia nos Pirineus Aragoneses: camurça dos Pirineus com cria (tenho tres ou quatro mais de outros exemplares).  










 Ampliaçao (era tarde demais e havia pouca luz)









 Mais imagens do Valle de Ordesa aqui (ainda faltam muitas fotos por publicar) 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...de-la-naturaleza-europea-5028.html#post237933


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2010 às 11:50)

Bonito animal e felizmente sem problemas cutâneos ( como sarna, etc...).


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

Alguém sabe qual é a situação do castor em Espanha?

Li há uns tempos que tinham sido libertados alguns exemplares no norte de Espanha (Ebro se não me engano), mas sem a autorização das autoridades espanholas.

A esta libertação ilegal seguiu-se um plano para erradicar os castores que já se tinham reproduzido.

Como estamos neste momento? Apanharam todos os castores? desistiram da ideia?

Ainda há castores livres em Espanha?


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

A pesar de la persecución cada vez ocupan más provincias...

 Cronología:

2003: reintroducción de la especie

2004: http://www.secem.es/GALEMYS/PDF%20de%20Galemys/16%20%282%29.pdf/3%201%20%20Ce%F1a%20%2891-98%29.pdf

2007: Notable aumento de la abundancia y superficie ocupada por la especie entre 2005 y 2007. Aumento de "daños" y quejas a la Administración. La Rioja y Navarra firman un protocolo para la "recogida" de castores y la UE da su autorización.

2008: Comienzan las capturas, pero el castor sigue extendiéndose y ya está en Aragón, más abajo de Zaragoza capital.

2009: Continúan las capturas. Noticia sobre la expansión en Aragón:

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...sor_extiende_por_tramo_aragones_del_ebro.html

2010: Continúan las capturas. El castor ya se extiende por la provincia de Álava en el País Vasco. La Diputación Foral Alavesa autoriza la captura en su territorio por parte de la Administración riojana.

http://www.noticiasdealava.com/2010...-la-rioja-a-capturar-castores-en-suelo-alaves

Los ecologistas exigen la paralización de las capturas (agosto 2010)

http://www.noticiasdealava.com/2010...e-la-captura-de-castores-en-el-valle-del-ebro

RESUMEN: Se están capturando ejemplares pero la especie cada vez está más extendida geográficamente. En mi opinión veo complicado que consigan el exterminio total de la especie en una superficie tan amplia. Tenemos castores ibéricos para rato...


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Nov 2010 às 13:38)

Boas notícias 

Eu sei que o que fizeram foi ilegal e perigoso. Não pode ser um grupo ou uma pessoa a decidir reintroduções de espécies. Existem regras, existem entidades oficiais que devem autorizar e coordenar.

Apesar disso também sei muito bem que (pelo menos em Portugal) se estiverem à espera das entidade oficiais... nada será feito. A burocracia, a falta de verbas e acima de tudo falta de vontade, podem ser um obstáculo impossível de ultrapassar.

Não se deve permitir que qualquer pessoa que se lembre, ande a libertar animais selvagens. Mas neste caso custa estar do lado da lei. O castor pertence à Ibéria, o castor não é exótico nem invasor, foi exterminado por nós. 

Espero que continue a colonizar o norte de Espanha e que um dia volte também ao norte de Portugal, seja de uma forma natural, seja por uma reintrodução (oficial )


PS: Estão a matar os castores que apanham?


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

Seattle92 disse:


> Estão a matar os castores que apanham?



"Oficialmente" en su recogida, no. Se pretenden recoger vivos y en buen estado.
Se capturan mediante cajas trampa, lazo de cuello con tope y captura en madriguera. 

Posteriormente la cosa cambia. Los ejemplares capturados son enviados a centros de fauna y de conservación de la naturaleza donde se decide el futuro de los castores según su estado y otras circunstancias. Algunos son dedicados a educación ambiental, otros son enviados a centros de fauna exótica y otros...son sacrificados. 

Una mala noticia. Según esta información de 2009 se han capturado en Navarra 2 de cada 3 castores de la población que habitaba allí...

http://www.diariodenavarra.es/20091...117&seccion=navarra&seccion2=politica&chnl=10

...no obstante he leído también informaciones de las Administraciones riojana y navarra que admiten que su erradicación completa es notablemente complicada y que, al menos, persiguen su control poblacional para evitar que se convierta en una "plaga" y minimizar así los daños. Vamos, redefinición de objetivos y bajar un poco el listón:

"La Diputación reconoce que en la actualidad la presencia de los castores está confirmada desde aguas arriba de Logroño, es decir, en territorio alavés, hasta Zaragoza, "por lo que los gobiernos de Navarra y de La Rioja están realizando campañas de descaste de esta especie para conseguir su erradicación *o al menos su contención.*"

 Fuente: http://www.noticiasdealava.com/2010...-la-rioja-a-capturar-castores-en-suelo-alaves


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Nov 2010 às 17:03)

"por lo que los gobiernos de Navarra y de La Rioja están realizando campañas de descaste de esta especie para conseguir su erradicación o al menos su contención."

Esperemos que seja só contenção e não erradicação.


A contenção da população pode ser importante. Apesar de não ser uma espécie exótica, é verdade que o aparecimento repentino de uma espécie nova num local pode causar alguns problemas ambientais. Ainda por cima uma espécie como o castor que altera de forma tão forte o ambiente em que está.

Será que os predadores ibéricos já se habituaram ao castor? Quando está em terra, o castor deve ser uma presa fácil para lobos, raposas ou algumas aves de rapina. Se isso acontecer diminui o perigo da espécie se tornar uma praga.


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2010 às 17:21)

Atenção que um castor adulto não é nada pequeno e pode sempre dar umas mordidelas valentes.
Um lobo terá que ser cauteloso sem a ajuda da alcateia, já a raposa e as aves de rapina devem apenas atacar as crias ( poderá haver um caso ou outro de predação sobre um adulto, mas será sempre a excepção).


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

Ya se han capturado algunos de 30 kg de peso 

 En cuanto a la intención de la Administración, ésta es erradicarlos. Lo que sucede es que en vista de la dificultad de completar con éxito esta tarea se empiezan a "conformar" con controlar y mantener sus poblaciones en números "aceptables" (evitando así exceso de daños y quejas de ciertos sectores sociales).


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2010 às 17:43)

Castor-europeu ( distribuição geográfica, dieta, comportamento):

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/information/Castor_fiber.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaver


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

belem disse:


> Atenção que um castor adulto não é nada pequeno e pode sempre dar umas mordidelas valentes.
> Um lobo terá que ser cauteloso sem a ajuda da alcateia, já a raposa e as aves de rapina devem apenas atacar as crias ( poderá haver um caso ou outro de predação sobre um adulto, mas será sempre a excepção).



Sim claro, mas acredito que uma raposa ou águia real possam apanhar um ou outro mais pequeno ou fraco.

Não esquecer o urso (quando e se os castores chegarem a essa zona).

Mas no geral não é um animal com muitos predadores, principalmente quando está na água. E tendo uma reprodução bastante fértil, percebe-se que possa atingir um número considerável em poucos anos.

Isso é bom para quem está a torcer para que a erradicação falhe


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim claro, mas acredito que uma raposa ou águia real possam apanhar um ou outro mais pequeno ou fraco.
> 
> Não esquecer o urso (quando e se os castores chegarem a essa zona).
> 
> ...



Claro e parece-me que a erradicação já conheceu melhores dias, pois não só tem sido ineficaz como agora chamou a atenção indesejada  de ecologistas que finalmente querem pôr um pouco de justiça no meio disto tudo.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Nov 2010 às 15:02)

Uma operação importantíssima que poderia ser feita pelo ICNB ou outra instituição era a introdução de corços e/ou veados no maciço da Gralheira. 

Esta área inclui as serras da Freita, da Arada, do Arestal e de S. Macário e é um dos últimos refúgios da escassissima população de lobos a sul do Douro. 

Encontrei um estudo sobre essa possibilidade e as conclusões eram bastante positivas. Quase toda a área estudada estava perfeitamente apta a receber populações dessas duas espécies.

Acho que toda a gente concorda que a reintrodução de veados e corços nos anos 90 na Serra da Lousã foi um sucesso. Mas mais importante que fazer estas operações em sitios como a Lousã, seria fazê-lo em locais como a Gralheira, onde ainda há predadores (vamos ver até quando )


----------



## duero (8 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

Yo no entiendo nada. 

Si el castor es nativo de la península deberían dejarlos en paz, si no es nativo deberían exterminarlos, pues sería una especie de fuera y posiblemente perjudicial para nuestro medio ambiente.

Parece que el castor vivió aquí hasta hace 2 o 3 siglos, entonces sería una reintroducción de una especie nativa en un territorio del que desapareció por causa humana. Entonces no habría problema ninguno.

A no ser que los castores ibéricos de hace 200 ó 300 años fueran especie o subespecie diferente, algo que no es nada extraño, pues ya tenemos demostrado que nuestra península es en ese caso excepcional, con especies como el lince ibérico, o subespecies como el lobo ibérico (canis lupus signatus), o incluso animales que aún no sabemos si son especies o subespecies como nuestros rebecos, Rupicabra rupicabra ó Rupicabra pyrenaica?

Tal vez antes de tomar una decisión firme debamos hacer mas estudios.


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Nov 2010 às 10:11)

^^

Não sei nada sobre a existência de uma sub espécie ibérica. Acho que o problema não é esse.

O problema na história dos castores em Espanha é que foram lá introduzidos sem autorização. Eu não posso meter-me no carro, ir até França, apanhar ou comprar 3 ou 4 castores e liberta-los num rio em Portugal. Existem organismos oficiais do estado que têm de autorizar situações destas.

O que aconteceu em Espanha tem um nome: "terrorismo ecológico" 

Os castores é que não têm culpa nenhuma disso 


Um bom exemplo de terrorismo ecológico feito por um grupo de espanhóis, foi o assalto a uma quinta de criação de visons americanos na Galiza (criação para a industria de peles). Com a desculpa dos direitos dos animais, essa gente libertou visons que estavam na quinta e estes têm vindo a colonizar o território espanhol e português. 

Os visons americanos são uma espécie invasora, a situação é diferente da dos castores. Seja como for, é muito perigoso quando uma pessoa ou um grupo se lembra de andar a libertar animais na natureza sem nenhum controlo.


----------



## matador (14 Nov 2010 às 18:30)

duero disse:


> Nem o muflao nem o gamo sao autoctonos, pois o primeiro é de Corcega e o segundo da Asia, mais eles levan aca desde os tempos dos romanos, pois foran eles os que introduzeran eses animais.
> 
> Ainda mais, eu nao acho boa ideia que en un mesmo parque fiquen gamos, corzos e veados, e mufloes, camurzas e cabras pireanicas.
> 
> ...



Na  serra dos Alpes (França, Italia, Suissa) a, o Gamo, o muflao, o corço, o veado, a camurça, a cabra montesa e o lobo. Ainda por encima a as vacas e as ovelhas/cabras dos pastores.  
Cada especia come "seus" vegetais preferido assim nao a concurrencia para a comida. Cuanto mais a especias herbivoras mais a predatores. Por exemplo se so a lobos e aguias reais, o numero desses lobos e aguias vai aumentar com a introduçao de novas presas.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Nov 2010 às 10:25)

Podem haver todas essas espécies nos Alpes. Mas os Alpes não são uma serra, são uma cordilheira que ocupa uma área do tamanho de Portugal. A concorrência não será um problema numa área tão vasta.

Acredito que cabras montês, muflões e camurças sejam concorrentes directos. As 3 espécies vivem em áreas de montanha e rocha em que a vegetação é muito escassa. Provavelmente comem os três a pouca (e mesma) vegetação que existe nessas áreas.

Mesmo assim não acho que haja qualquer problema em ter as três espécies a viver na mesma serra/parque. É bem mais preocupante ter 5 mil cabras montês numa determinada serra do que mil cabras, mil muflões e mil camurças. O que interessa é que hajam predadores nas áreas onde esses animais existam. Um parque com lobos e águias reais nunca terá um problema de excesso de herbívoros.


----------



## matador (15 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

a camurça occupa a zona mais alta das montahas, a cabra-montes occupa a zona media. O muflao occupa todo o territorio mas onde ha lobos os muflaos nao se propagem, en efecto o muflao nao indigena e uma presa muita facila para o lobo. En França onde a de novo os lobos o muflao ve a sua populaçao diminuir muito (80% da populçao desaparece) .
O gamo, o veado e o corço preferam eles a floresta. O gamo e uma especia nao indigena mais bem implantada na europa desde o imperio romano.
Cada especia tem o seu habitato proprio e o seu regima alimentar.


----------



## belem (16 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

Seattle92 disse:


> Podem haver todas essas espécies nos Alpes. Mas os Alpes não são uma serra, são uma cordilheira que ocupa uma área do tamanho de Portugal. A concorrência não será um problema numa área tão vasta.
> 
> Acredito que cabras montês, muflões e camurças sejam concorrentes directos. As 3 espécies vivem em áreas de montanha e rocha em que a vegetação é muito escassa. Provavelmente comem os três a pouca (e mesma) vegetação que existe nessas áreas.
> 
> Mesmo assim não acho que haja qualquer problema em ter as três espécies a viver na mesma serra/parque. É bem mais preocupante ter 5 mil cabras montês numa determinada serra do que mil cabras, mil muflões e mil camurças. O que interessa é que hajam predadores nas áreas onde esses animais existam. Um parque com lobos e águias reais nunca terá um problema de excesso de herbívoros.



Tens dados sobre a área que os Alpes ocupam?


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Nov 2010 às 15:04)

^^

Não, eu estava apenas a responder ao post do matador. Não sei se existem todas ou não, mas os Alpes são tão grandes que até podem haver todas estas espécies mas nem sequer estarem em contacto. Não faço ideia. Se alguém tiver mais informações... força 




matador disse:


> Na  serra dos Alpes (França, Italia, Suissa) a, o Gamo, o muflao, o corço, o veado, a camurça, a cabra montesa e o lobo. Ainda por encima a as vacas e as ovelhas/cabras dos pastores.




Uma coisa é certa, lobos há pouquíssimos. Cada vez que lobos vindos do centro de Itália ou dos Balcãs (através da Eslovénia) entram nos Alpes, são perseguidos até voltarem a desaparecer. Pelo menos era o que acontecia até há pouco tempo na Suiça, não sei se a situação ainda se mantém. Seja como for, os Alpes (ainda) não são uma zona com forte presença de lobos.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Nov 2010 às 15:09)

belem disse:


> Tens dados sobre a área que os Alpes ocupam?





Li mal a tua pergunta. Pensei que estivesse a falar das áreas que esses herbívoros ocupam no Alpes 


Quanto à área dos próprios Alpes, não sei. Mas não deve andar muito longe do tamanho de Portugal.


----------



## matador (16 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

nas alpas francesas (35 000 km²) a uns 200 lobos, muflao: 10 000 , camurças (Rupicapra rupicapra): 50 000, cabra montes (Capra ibex): 3200, Veado: 14 500, gamo: muito poco (14500 para toda a França)






fonte: http://www.stats.environnement.deve...e/faune-et-flore/les-ongules-de-montagne.html


----------



## matador (16 Nov 2010 às 18:05)

e vocés podem ver neste site :  http://www.oncfs.gouv.fr/IMG/file/mammiferes/ongules/plaine/RS08_ongules_sauvages.pdf

que a muitos lugares onde a mais de 6 herbivoros .


----------



## matador (16 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

Seattle92 disse:


> Uma coisa é certa, lobos há pouquíssimos. Cada vez que lobos vindos do centro de Itália ou dos Balcãs (através da Eslovénia) entram nos Alpes, são perseguidos até voltarem a desaparecer. Pelo menos era o que acontecia até há pouco tempo na Suiça, não sei se a situação ainda se mantém. Seja como for, os Alpes (ainda) não são uma zona com forte presença de lobos.



a uns 300 lobos em franca.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

matador disse:


> a uns 300 lobos em franca.



Não sabia.

A ideia que tenho dos lobos nos diferentes países europeus vem deste site: http://www.wolf.org/wolves/learn/wow/regions/Europe/

Este site indica (dados de 2007) que Suiça e Austria não têm populações  estáveis de lobos. Eventualmente podem entrar alguns animais vindos de França, Itália, mas não há uma verdadeira população.

Para França indicam de 40 a 100 animais (em 2007).

Em Itália cerca de 500 a 600.


Sei que recentemente lobos vindos de Itália apareceram nos Pirenéus espanhóis. Ou seja há lobos italianos que se expandiram para França. Por isso acredito que o número de lobos em França esteja a aumentar, e com tantas presas nos Alpes franceses, as perspectivas são óptimas


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Nov 2010 às 22:03)

matador disse:


> nas alpas francesas (35 000 km²) a uns 200 lobos, muflao: 10 000 , camurças (Rupicapra rupicapra): 50 000, cabra montes (Capra ibex): 3200, Veado: 14 500, gamo: muito poco (14500 para toda a França)
> 
> fonte: http://www.stats.environnement.deve...e/faune-et-flore/les-ongules-de-montagne.html



Não percebo o que é o "isard". Pus a palavra no google e aparecem imagens de camurças. Camurça é "chamois", certo? 


Só os Alpes franceses são 35 000 km²??? Então a totalidade dos Alpes, desde França à Eslovénia é bem mais que a área de Portugal  

Também há corços nos Alpes franceses?

50 000 carmurças  e Portugal não tem nenhuma


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não percebo o que é o "isard". Pus a palavra no google e aparecem imagens de camurças. Camurça é "chamois", certo?
> 
> 50 000 carmurças  e Portugal não tem nenhuma



 Isard es como se denominan a las camurças en catalán y, actualmente, a las camurças de los Pirineos en francés (por influencias de las palabras izard en gascón e isard-isart en el Rosellón (comarca catalana)). En España se llama isard al rebeco (camurça) en Cataluña, en Aragón se llama sarrio (minoritariamente y según valles: chizardo, ixarso...) y en zonas navarras sarrioa. En galllego, rebezo y en asturleonés, robezu, robezo, robecu....

 Esquema resumen

REBECO o GAMUZA (CAMURÇA):

- _Rupicapra rupicapra rupicapra_: REBECO DE LOS ALPES (chamois)

- _Rupicapra pyrenaica pyrenaica_: REBECO DE LOS PIRINEOS (sarrio, chizardo, ixarso, isard, izard, sarrioa)

- _Rupicapra pyrenaica parva_: REBECO CANTÁBRICO (robezu, robezo, robecu, rebezo)


Nombres por zonas:

- Rebeco alpino: chamois (Francia)
- Rebeco pirenaico : rebeco o gamuza (castellano), sarrio, chizardo o ixarso (Aragón), sarrioa (Navarra) e isard (Cataluña y Francia (aunque aquí también se utiliza el izard y el "chamois des Pyrénées" para el rebeco pirenaico)).
- Rebeco cantábrico: rebeco o gamuza (castellano), robezu, robezo o robecu (asturleonés), rebezo (gallego). 

Hasta 1985 se les consideraba como una única especie (_Rupicapra rupicapra_) con 10 subespecies distintas. Ahora se consideran 2 especies (_R. rupicapra_ y _R. pyrenaica_) con 10 subespecies totales entre ambas. Es la clasificación más aceptada pero no todos los expertos están de acuerdo con ella (algunos siguen pensando que se trata de una única especie). En cualquier caso las diferencias entre las distintas subespecies no son demasiado significativas.

En España se calculan actualmente poblaciones de NO MENOS de 20.000 ejemplares en la Cordillera Cantábrica y NO MENOS de 35.000-40.000 ejemplares en los Pirineos Españoles (más otros 25.000 en los Franceses). Total España: NO MENOS de 55.000-60.000 ejemplares. Vamos, que es abundante en ambas Cordilleras salvo zonas concretas (Pirineos Navarros, por ejemplo). Hay zonas con densidades muy altas como es el caso del Valle de Ordesa donde se llega a cifras de 35 individuos/km2 (doy fe de la facilidad con que se ven allí las camurças y de lo cerca que llegan a estar de tí sin inmutarse  ).


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 01:55)

Pek disse:


> Hay zonas con densidades muy altas como es el caso del *Valle de Ordesa* donde se llega a cifras de 35 individuos/km2 (doy fe de la facilidad con que se ven allí las camurças y de lo cerca que llegan a estar de tí sin inmutarse  ).



Confirmo isso...
Há uns anos fui até ao vale de Ordesa e, numa subida até uma cascata, aproximei-me tanto de uma camurça (sem o saber), que quando dei por mim estava a uns míseros 5 metros dela - quando ela me viu desatou a correr por ali fora...e não, não cheiro mal!!!
Que belo parque e que vale de sonho aquele vale de Ordesa


----------



## matador (17 Nov 2010 às 13:06)

a totalidade dos Alpes faz 190 000 km2 (portugal : 92 080 km2).
também a Corços nos alpes francesas e em toda a França mais sao tantos que nem se conte. Uma vez vi um corço macho em Versailles, a 20 km de Paris.

e por isso que sou triste  , Portugal tem muito menos populaçao ao km2 que a França mais nao tem quase animales nenhum.
O corço, o veado, a camurça sao animais muito comun e facile d'introduzir. O PNPG devia ao menos ter esses animales...


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Nov 2010 às 14:22)

^^


Pois é. É isso que nós aqui estamos sempre a dizer, mas ninguém nos liga 


Também eu acho incrível que nada se faça em relação a isso. Qualquer pequena associação de caçadores consegue introduzir veados, gamos, muflões,... nas suas quintas e terrenos. Mas o instituto publico que devia conservar e promover o aumento da fauna e biodiversidade em Portugal praticamente não faz nada que se veja.

Como é possível gastarem-se milhares de euros todos os anos em indemnizações a pastores no Gerês, mas não se fazer o reforço da população de corços, ou uma introdução de veados, gamos ou muflões. É algo assim tão complexo ou caro de ser feito?

Não há um caso de uma espécie extinta ou praticamente desaparecida em Portugal que tenha voltado nos últimos anos graças ao trabalho do ICNB. Esquilo, Cabra-Montês, Marta, Veado, Corço,... Todas estas espécies voltaram ou recuperaram nas ultimas duas décadas graças ao que tem acontecido em Espanha. Seja por colonização natural, seja por trabalhos das entidades espanholas feitos em áreas perto da fronteira (cabra montês é o melhor exemplo).


Claro que tudo isto deve ser feito com calma, tudo deve ser muito bem estudado e analisado. Mas porra, cada vez que vou ao site do ICNB a única coisa que vejo são notícias de conferências, colóquios, seminários, lançamentos de livros, workshops,... Não se vê um projecto concreto, uma notícia de uma iniciativa real no terreno,... nada!!!


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Nov 2010 às 15:43)

As camurças francesas parecem coelhos


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2010 às 16:20)

Lugares ibéricos destacados con presencia coincidente de gran fauna de carnívoros, ungulados (artiodáctilos) y rapaces

 Gran fauna:

 - Carnívoros: oso pardo, lobo, lince boreal y lince ibérico (no incluyo gato montés y zorro, así como tampoco los mustélidos y vivérridos)
 - Ungulados artiodácilos: jabalí, corzo, muflón, gamo, ciervo, arruí, cabra montés y rebeco.
 - Rapaces (de envergadura mayor a los 2 metros): quebrantahuesos, buitre negro, buitre leonado, águila real y águila imperial.


 Zona mediterránea:

 - Sierra Morena Ciudadrealeña: jabalí, corzo, muflón, gamo, ciervo, arruí y cabra montés (*7 especies de ungulados*); lobo y lince ibérico; águila real, águila imperial, buitre negro y buitre leonado.


 Zona eurosiberiana:

 - Pirineo Catalán (Pallars): jabalí, corzo, muflón, gamo, ciervo, rebeco (6 especies de ungulados), oso pardo, lobo y lince boreal (oficialmente no confirmado aunque hay citas recientes); águila real, quebrantahuesos, buitre negro, buitre leonado.


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2010 às 21:07)

matador disse:


> a totalidade dos Alpes faz 190 000 km2 (portugal : 92 080 km2).
> também a Corços nos alpes francesas e em toda a França mais sao tantos que nem se conte. Uma vez vi um corço macho em Versailles, a 20 km de Paris.
> 
> e por isso que sou triste  , Portugal tem muito menos populaçao ao km2 que a França mais nao tem quase animales nenhum.
> O corço, o veado, a camurça sao animais muito comun e facile d'introduzir. O PNPG devia ao menos ter esses animales...





Portugal em área terrestre ( excluindo a área marítima) é de facto 92 080km2.
Quanto a Portugal não ter animais nenhuns é muito relativo e depende do que estamos a falar ( talvez de macromamíferos?). Isso ocorre em muitos países europeus, infelizmente e deve-se só ao Homem. Antes de fazermos estragos deviam existir autênticos « Serengetis» por aí espalhados. Mas isso é uma coisa que se pode mudar com alguma facilidade, pelo menos em Portugal e em relação a algumas espécies. Para alguns casos é apenas uma questão de tempo ( e não muito) para haver recolonização a partir de Espanha. Para outros, só com uma reintrodução ( que até poderá depender de alguns particulares, ao que parece).
Portugal já dispôe de bons exemplos de parque naturais, ao nível de muitos parques europeus, tanto em extensão como em biodiversidade, sejam os casos do Parque Natural do Guadiana, Serra da Estrela, da Malcata, Tejo Internacional,de Montesinho, do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, que dispôem de condições para albergar ainda mais fauna do que a que possuem na actualidade ( e que foi extinta pelo Homem), etc... 
Ainda dispomos do último resquício conhecido e assinalável de floresta primitiva mediterrânica ( Arrábida) e da maior floresta laurissilva primitiva ( Sector Macaronésico) do planeta ( Ilha da Madeira). E ainda temos áreas grandes, naturais, ainda não elevadas a estatuto de parque natural e com muito potencial: Alentejo, Monchique, Montalegre,etc...  Isto são recursos que temos a sorte de ter, mas mais que isso o importante mesmo seria gerir bem e proteger tudo isso.
Mas se falarmos na biodiversidade em geral, não devem haver muitos países na Europa com a biodiversidade que Portugal apresenta por km2 e isso deve-se ao casamento que o clima tem com a sua vegetação.


----------



## matador (19 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

En macrofauna o Portugal e relativamente pobre em comparação com a Espanha, a França por exemplo. Mas eu sei que o Portugal e muito rico em microfauna.


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

matador disse:


> En macrofauna o Portugal e relativamente pobre em comparação com a Espanha, a França por exemplo. Mas eu sei que o Portugal e muito rico em microfauna.



Espanha/França têm poucas mais espécies a nível de macrofauna ( grandes mamíferos terrestres?) que Portugal. 
É até insignificante a diferença entre estes países e Portugal, mas eu compreendo a essência do que queres dizer.
Basta ver o número de camurças que Espanha tem ou ursos-pardos e a sua distribuição em território espanhol, que facilmente nos apercebemos das diferenças.
Mas também, muito provavelmente, pouco tempo faltará para estas espécies começarem a voltar para Portugal. O urso-pardo com uma população pequena junto a Montesinho, talvez até será a primeira a voltar.


----------



## frederico (20 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

belem disse:


> Espanha/França têm poucas mais espécies a nível de macrofauna ( grandes mamíferos terrestres?) que Portugal. Portugal até tem pelo menos uma que não se encontra, tanto em Espanha como em França ( o zebro).
> É até insignificante a diferença entre estes países e Portugal, mas eu compreendo a essência do que queres dizer.
> Basta ver o número de camurças que Espanha tem ou ursos-pardos e a sua distribuição em território espanhol, que facilmente nos apercebemos das diferenças.
> Mas também, muito provavelmente, pouco tempo faltará para estas espécies começarem a voltar para Portugal. O urso-pardo com uma população pequena junto a Montesinho, talvez até será a primeira a voltar.



Seria possível a permanência de alguns casais na Serra da Nogueira ou na Serra da Coroa?


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

Fuente Dé (vertente sul dos Picos de Europa) ontem (imagem com *camurça*  )






Fuente Dé hoje (para comparar)


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Nov 2010 às 20:36)

Grande diferença!!! coitada da camurça


----------



## belem (23 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

frederico disse:


> Seria possível a permanência de alguns casais na Serra da Nogueira ou na Serra da Coroa?



No futuro próximo?
Penso que sim, ainda mais quando têm acesso a mais territórios além desses ( e com boa continuidade de corredores ecológicos).
Mas mesmo que  tivessem de viver só aí, teriam boas hípóteses.


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Da Galiza, é feita uma referência ao tigre ou queixa(?):

http://faunaourense.blogspot.com/2010/12/o-queixa-ser-mitoloxico-do-macizo.html

Gostaria também de juntar informações sobre espécies de grandes felinos extintos na P. Ibérica.
O leão das cavernas ou espécies de tigres de dentes de sabre estão fora de questão, claro...
Como seria o leão europeu ( seria semelhante ao leão-asiático?)?
Será que a P. Ibérica apresentava leões semelhantes aos do Norte de África? Não sei de nada, daí a questão...
E o leopardo-europeu será que tinha afinidades com o leopardo-persa actual?
Existe algum estudo genético sobre isto?


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

Suponho que a espécie de leão que existia em Portugal fosse a mesma que havia um pouco por toda a Europa do Sul. Penso que o último sitio a desaparecer foi na Grécia ou Balcãs, já no século I D.C


----------



## belem (25 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Suponho que a espécie de leão que existia em Portugal fosse a mesma que havia um pouco por toda a Europa do Sul. Penso que o último sitio a desaparecer foi na Grécia ou Balcãs, já no século I D.C



Sim, foi.
Mas o que eu gostaria de saber é qual era essa subespécie pois a espécie é provavelmente a mesma do leão africano.
O mesmo para o leopardo ( Panthera pardus) cuja subespécie devia ser a sickenbergi ( mas não tenho a certeza).
Vou ver trabalhos sobre o assunto.

Sobre o Queixa ou Tigre ( lince-boreal?) e a sua presença no Gerês ( Xurés na Galiza) aqui vão mais informações ( deixadas pelo nosso colega do forum, Kodiak) :

Há tempos encontrei um documento muito interessantes, de 1730, que termina da seguinte maneira: "...a pelle deste bicho levou-a o caçador ao Dom Abade do Convento de Bouro aonde todos os Religiosos averiguarem ser de Tigre. Outro documento de 1758 dizia a certa altura: "...tambem se tem mortos alguns tygres e outros bichos desconhecidos..."


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

Raça Maronesa:







http://www.flickr.com/photos/31565070@N00/505783433/







http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com/noticias/complecta.php3?id=16773

Fenótipos muito interessantes: a forma de lira dos cornos, a coloração primitiva e a estatura elevada em alguns exemplares ( sem fazer cruzamentos propositados!) Estamos perante, segundo estudos genéticos, uma raça bovina muito primitiva. Uma das mais antigas e arcaicas que vi nos estudos que consultei. E até conservam comportamentos típicos de animais selvagens.
Uma selecção de animais com maior primitivismo, podia dar resultados muito interessantes! Se fossem soltos numa reserva natural apropriada, poderiam ter uma vida selvagem e primitiva como sempre tiveram e ser auroques, como sempre foram!


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

Bem bonitas, mas esta não foi uma das espécies seleccionadas para a tentativa de fazer "renascer" o auroque.




> As pesquisas com os fósseis do auroque começaram em 1996. Depois de mapearem seu DNA a partir dos ossos, os cientistas identificaram quais raças atuais de bois mais se assemelham ao ancestral primitivo.
> 
> Os resultados dessa análise levaram a pesquisadora holandesa Henri Kerkdijk, do instituto Stichting Tauros, que também participa do projeto, a propor o cruzamento entre três raças: a italiana Maremmano Primitivo, a escocesa Scottish Highland e a espanhola Pajuna.


http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/bbc/ult272u687461.shtml


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> Bem bonitas, mas esta não foi uma das espécies seleccionadas para a tentativa de fazer "renascer" o auroque.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/bbc/ult272u687461.shtml




Esta não foi uma das raças seleccionadas para fazer renascer o auroque, porque nem toda a gente tem acesso aos estudos genéticos feitos a todas raças da P. Ibérica. Portugal é tipicamente um país mal estudado a nível científico e portanto isto é só mais um exemplo disso mesmo.

Edit: Entretanto a Maronesa já foi escolhida para esse projeto!


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2011 às 20:37)

Grande macho de Cachena:







Macho de Cachena:












Cachena







Cachena


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

Luta entre machos de Barrosã:






http://olhares.aeiou.pt/chega_barrosa_foto4083035.html

O macho mais escuro parece ser um excelente exemplar.
Mas penso que há raças mais apropriadas para este objectivo ( recuperar o auroque).






http://serradapeneda.blogspot.com/2007/04/vaca-barros.html




Barrosã
Mas alguns são excelentes exemplares!


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Jan 2011 às 14:44)

Interessante:



> Hola Ebro,
> la lista de animales extinguidos por el hombre en la Península ibérica es por desgracia más larga de lo que se suele creer.
> 
> Sobre lo que se ha comentado de caballos, tras la glaciación existían dos especies de caballos, tratándose estos de Equus przewalskii, caballo poco dado a la domesticación debido a su irascibilidad, es de crines cortas y erectas, capa parda y crines y cola negras, la cabeza es corta y gruesa. La segunda especie de caballo (Equus ferus) se trataba de la raza primitiva de Equus caballus, de la que se cree existían tres subespecies distribuidas entre Eurasia y África (denominadas como "occidental" la de Europa, "oriental" la de Asia y la "africana"). Si no me equivoco, la variedad occidental era conocida en el pasado como Tarpán, hoy día extinguida pero recreada genéticamente por medio de retrocruces de razas primitivas aún existentes, que yo recuerde la capa del Tarpán es de color gris. Al contrario de lo que muchos piensan, el Asturcón no se trata de la raza pura más antigua, sino que por los estudios genéticos, parece ser que el caballo ibérico más emparentado con el Tarpán es la raza Losino, que se extiende por las montañas burgalesas y en estado crítico de extinción (de este caballo se podría decir que es casi un Tarpán).
> ...



http://www.celtiberia.net/verrespuesta.asp?idp=405


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

Seattle92 disse:


> Interessante:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celtiberia.net/verrespuesta.asp?idp=405



Sim é uma opinião muito interessante, obrigado!
Sobre o zebro, já sabemos que não está correcto o que aí se diz e relativamente ao auroque, não sei se os cruzamentos dessas raças vão resolver alguma coisa.
A opinião sobre o auroque já a dei mais acima, entretanto, se vier algo mais consistente sobre o assunto, que venha, que serei todo ouvidos!
De resto, está muito bom!


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2011 às 00:04)

Será que o «Queixa» é algum animal mítico que nunca existiu na Península Ibérica?
Ou seja será que o lince-boreal peninsular é uma lenda? 

Já recebi a confirmação sobre o seu estatuto, tanto em Espanha como em Portugal, alguém quer tentar responder às perguntas para ver se acerta?


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Fev 2011 às 10:31)

Eu diria que o lince boreal já andou pelo norte da península. Em termos de habitat e clima, o norte é bem mais parecido com o resto da Europa onde o lince boreal existia.

Se calhar o lince ibérico não se aventurava muito pelo norte com mais floresta e menos coelhos.


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2011 às 18:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> Eu diria que o lince boreal já andou pelo norte da península. Em termos de habitat e clima, o norte é bem mais parecido com o resto da Europa onde o lince boreal existia.
> 
> Se calhar o lince ibérico não se aventurava muito pelo norte com mais floresta e menos coelhos.



A tua resposta está correcta!
De facto, o lince-boreal já chegou a existir até quase ao Sul do Portugal ( há dezenas de milhares de anos, por exemplo), mas quando o clima era diferente ( mais frio).
Entretanto, tal como tantos outros animais «eurossiberianos», viu a sua distribuição ficar limitada ao Norte do país.


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 13:46)

Tenho que consultar melhor os modelos climáticos para as zonas mais altas de Portugal ,  o estado dos seus gelos e a permanência ou ausência  de  neve durante o ano. Será que no futuro ( mesmo próximo), haverá condições para a permanência de animais boreais nas nossas zonas alpinas? Parece-me que perto do Atlântico as temperaturas são mais constantes do que nas montanhas mais secas do interior.
De salientar que quando há variações climáticas, a fauna muda ou adapta-se ( quando pode), mas só que desta vez o Homem está aqui a impedir a sua recolonização...
Estas espécies já viveram e iriam viver de novo, senão estivessemos aqui a impedir os seus movimentos.  A dimensão desta catástrofe ambiental, tem repercussões ainda muito mal entendidas. A presença do Homem é recente e este sim, é o verdadeiro problema.
É possível conviver ? Sim, com algumas medidas já provadas como seguras...
Então é um modelo que funciona? Claro, que sim. O Homem aqui é que já é um exagero, um capricho, mas já que estamos aqui todos e não vamos de volta para África ou não vamos viver para as cavernas, temos que tomar opções seguras mas úteis e honestas.
Não digo que tudo vá funcionar a 100%, mas pode-se tentar e pelo menos um avanço, parece ser o resultado mais provável.


PS: A presença e expansão do veado, gamo, ibex, muflão, javali  e do corço, em várias partes do nosso país, é uma notícia bem vinda, mas também é um sinal de ecossistemas rompidos... Que medidas de gestão se adivinham para estas espécies? Caça  ? Como tem sido feita, não tem sido eficaz, nem tão pouco mais ou menos. Há até locais que têm muita gestão de caça, com muitos veados e muitos têm pouco tamanho e hastes mal formadas.
Relativamente ao mamute foi apenas um pequeno devaneio, ainda que tenha curiosidade de saber os resultados do projecto japonês.
Quem sabe...


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Mar 2011 às 15:11)

Não estarás a misturar espécies que se extinguiram pela mão humana, com outras que desapareceram por outras causas (climáticas, selecção natural,...)?


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 17:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não estarás a misturar espécies que se extinguiram pela mão humana, com outras que desapareceram por outras causas (climáticas, selecção natural,...)?



As que se extinguiram pela mão humana, normalmente são as que existiram na última fase do Pleistoceno ( ou seja praticamente todas as que foram mencionadas).
Mas muitas dessas espécies nem sequer estão extintas ( globalmente).
Com o recuar dos glaciares, algumas dessas espécies ficaram restritas às montanhas mais altas ( em autênticos oásis das neves) e estando em situação vulnerável a nível espacial foram depois destruídas pelo Homem.
Tenho que estudar melhor a bioclimatologia aconselhável para estas espécies.
Mesmo que possa haver um caso ou outro de uma extinção não humana, essas espécies , tendo em conta a sua distribuição actual, iriam mais tarde ou mais cedo, recolonizar o nosso país ( tanto de Norte, numa próxima Glaciação, como de Sul em igual período).
O problema são os humanos, que estão aqui para impedir os ciclos naturais de seguirem o seu curso normal.
Mas isso pode ser resolvido, pelo menos em parte...
Outra coisa, que me assusta um bocado, é existir a ideia de que Portugal sempre foi um carvalhal... Gostava de saber quem ainda acredita nisso e em que períodos acham que isso foi assim...


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Mar 2011 às 19:04)

Tudo bem que o ser humano deu uma grande ajuda. Seja como for, mesmo que não tivessem existido humanos na Ibéria, com o fim da ultima era glaciar, muitos desses animais provavelmente desapareciam sozinhos. Simplesmente porque o clima tornou-se mau para eles e principalmente porque muitos outros animais ficaram muito melhor preparados para as novas condições climáticas.


Ou seja, mesmo sem humanos na Ibéria, provavelmente não existiam actualmente por cá renas, mamutes e bois almiscarados. Não porque o clima tornasse completamente impossível a sua presença, mas porque o clima, aliado à nova flora e ás novas espécies de herbívoros melhor adaptados (veados, bisontes, auroques) iriam aos poucos provocar o seu desaparecimento. 

O facto de algumas zonas montanhosas da Ibéria terem climas muito rigorosos, não significa que toda a fauna do norte da Europa e Sibéria existisse por cá (mesmo sem interferência humana).


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

Seattle92 disse:


> Tudo bem que o ser humano deu uma grande ajuda. Seja como for, mesmo que não tivessem existido humanos na Ibéria, com o fim da ultima era glaciar, muitos desses animais provavelmente desapareciam sozinhos. Simplesmente porque o clima tornou-se mau para eles e principalmente porque muitos outros animais ficaram muito melhor preparados para as novas condições climáticas.



«Muitos desses animais»?
Quais?
E depois parece-me que não entendeste bem o objectivo desta minha apresentação... Alguns animais nem sequer deverão andar totalmente livres... Pelo menos durante a fase de aclimatação. Outros nem após esta fase.
Mas sempre estarão bem melhor do que num zoo...

Outra coisa que às vezes parece passar despercebida...
O nosso país como qualquer outro, passa por períodos climáticos diferentes.
Gostaria de saber, como é que é possível a recolonização de fauna com os humanos cá?
Imaginem que surge um novo período glacial ( e podem ser bem rápidos, embora normalmente não o sejam)  e o gelo domina a paisagem do Norte da Ibéria por muito mais tempo do que nos nossos dias.
O que vai ser da fauna e flora mediterrânica que temos no continente? A eurossiberiana está muito mais limitada em área ocupada e nem sempre está representada como deveria estar ( por estar muitas vezes danificada pelo Homem), mas o pior nem é isso, como é que haverá recolonização da fauna mais representativa e que maior influência tem no meio envolvente, com tanta civilização a impedir as suas rotas migratórias?
Nós pensamos que vivemos sem eles, mas já estamos a sofrer imensas consequências da sua ausência, imagino o que será com uma mudança climática ( seja para mais quente ou mais frio).
Este plano segue um bocado o que já tem sido apresentado em Espanha e nos USA.
Estando a P. Ibérica numa ponte da Europa para África, diferentes faunas e floras criam um mosaico singular que penso que é interessante aproveitar. 
 Certos grupos de animais que apresentei, penso que poderiam viver em reservas e coexistir de forma harmoniosa e equilibrada.
Penso que pelo menos estações experimentais podem ser feitas...
Sempre se pode ter um pouco mais do passado, que deveria fazer parte também do nosso presente.


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2011 às 16:16)

http://www.springerlink.com/content/e0841662v063797g/

A situação do gato selvagem em Portugal é de grande preocupação para mim...
Além da cada vez maior raridade, já existem alguns casos locais de  hibridização com o gato doméstico em Portugal. Resta saber onde são e qual a proporção atingida.
Penso que as pessoas que têm gatos domésticos quase sempre a passear livres  em zonas protegidas, deviam esterilizar os seus gatos, sempre que possível para eles não andarem a cruzar-se com esta espécie rara e esquiva de gato selvagem. O  gato doméstico tem origem africana, não nos nossos gatos selvagens...
Poderemos estar a destruir a vida dos últimos gatos selvagens de Portugal.







http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Potd/2010-05_(pt)


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

Já tenho dados sobre a presença de hipopótamos ( sim os modernos) na P. Ibérica.
E para a jóia da coroa, finalmente a confirmação da presença de outra espécie de leão além do leão das cavernas.

http://www.euskomedia.org/PDFAnlt/munibe/aa/200501123129.pdf

Embora já me tivessem  confirmado a presença de leão em Portugal, cheguei a pensar que estariam a referir-se apenas ao leão das cavernas...
Mas afinal existiram 2... O leão moderno, pelo menos, estava já presente na Ibéria, logo durante o Pleistoceno superior.
Há quem diga que deve ter sido um leão fisicamente algures entre o leão dos Atlas e o leão asiático. 
Terão os mares recuado e o Estreito de Gibraltar qual ponte natural, serviu de passagem para a fauna africana? É muito provável e isto poderá terá até ter ocorrido mais de uma vez ( pelo menos 1 vez já aconteceu).
 Terá o leão europeu competido com o leão das cavernas? Sabe-se que pelo menos as hienas das cavernas competiam com o leão das cavernas ( devido a marcas deixadas nos ossos) e inclusivamente há um cientista alemão que acredita que as hienas chegavam a caçar leões das cavernas ( eu acho que devia ser muito circunstancial e oportunista). Mas o  Homem certamente teve influência na vida do leão das cavernas ( como se vê em pinturas rupestres) e vice-versa.
Aparentemente o leão das cavernas, era um leão de grande tamanho ( maior que um tigre da Sibéria) e sem juba ( ou praticamente sem juba) e diz-se que não formava grupos  grandes de animais.
O leão moderno, poderá ter tomado o seu lugar, mas também não resistiu à ganância do Homem...
Será possível o leão voltar? Claro que sim, em pequenas reservas  controladas por sistemas de segurança confirmadamente eficazes e não intrusivos.
Com ecoturismo e uma descentralização da procura para zonas que já foram  solar de espécies tão espectaculares como esta, mas que neste momento estão sem recursos económicos...


----------



## duero (18 Mar 2011 às 14:23)

belem disse:


> Já tenho dados sobre a presença de hipopótamos ( sim os modernos) na P. Ibérica.
> E para a jóia da coroa, finalmente a confirmação da presença de outra espécie de leão além do leão das cavernas.
> 
> http://www.euskomedia.org/PDFAnlt/munibe/aa/200501123129.pdf
> ...



Acho que nao é tao estraño, pois o leao ficaba en Grecia cando Alejandro Magno, e ficaba ata o S.XIX nas montañas do Atlas.

Mais para dizer verdade, eu nao gostaria do leao voltar, acho que podería ser moito peligroso.

Moito boa a fotografia do sorraia, mesmo podemos observar que e moito "antiguo". Ben pode ser o cebro o encebro o encebra da que falan os documentos medievais. 

¿HA DIFERENCIAS MORFOLOGICAS, COMO OS OSOS, CON OUTROS CABALOS?

¿CUALES SAO AS DIFERENCIAS MAIS IMPORTANTES CON OUTROS CABALOS, DIFERENCIAS DE COMPORTAMENTO E HABITOS?

Obrigado desde ja.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2011 às 19:52)

duero disse:


> Acho que nao é tao estraño, pois o leao ficaba en Grecia cando Alejandro Magno, e ficaba ata o S.XIX nas montañas do Atlas.
> 
> Mais para dizer verdade, eu nao gostaria do leao voltar, acho que podería ser moito peligroso.
> 
> ...



Duero

Sobre a questão da segurança relativa à reintrodução de leões, já dei a minha opinião na citação que fizestes.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2011 às 00:52)

http://biogeography.blogspot.com/2007/10/pleistocene-re-wilding-merits-serious.html

Muito interessante este link!
Até fazem menção a um hipotético «Yellowstone» Ibérico! Mas basicamente por outras palavras...

Eu acho muito extrema a ideia de introduzir elefantes , rinocerontes e talvez até mesmo bufalos de água, pois são espécies provavelmente bem diferentes das originais...
Sobre o gado Heck e os Koniks, falo depois ( embora discorde completamente com a sua introdução)... Mas posso dizer que temos na Ibéria, neste aspecto, o que precisamos ( «tarpans e auroques»).

http://www.mauricioanton.com/es/

Mauricio  Antón, um artista paleontológico.






Norte da Ibéria.







Pleistoceno no Norte de África. Será um grande sobreiro no lado direito?







Grupo de espécies fósseis encontradas no País Basco.


----------



## frederico (21 Mar 2011 às 02:02)

Há uns tempos vi um documentário sobre um milionário australiano que compra grandes propriedades, veda-as e depois reintroduz animais autócnes para ajudar a prevenir a sua extinção.Também já li uma reportagem sobre milionários que compram florestas ou outras áreas com interesse do ponto de vista ambiental e fundam reservas ecológicas privadas. 

Bem, onde quero chegar com esta conversa. 

Há algum tempo que penso que o caminho da protecção do ambiente deve passar também por uma maior intervenção das organizações. É mister que ganhem mais poder económico, para poder adquirir terrenos e salvar bosquetes, galerias ripícolas ou áreas de nidificação. 

Nós não temos tradição de mecenato, e a causa ambiental, em boa verdade, ainda mobiliza pouca gente no nosso país. Não sei como isto seria feito, mas com arte e engenho algo se conseguiria. Por exemplo, há tanta gente sem herdeiros... não poderiam doar as terras para a causa ambiental? Melhor isso que ficarem para o Estado construir pavilhões ou rotundas


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2011 às 00:58)

frederico disse:


> Há uns tempos vi um documentário sobre um milionário australiano que compra grandes propriedades, veda-as e depois reintroduz animais autócnes para ajudar a prevenir a sua extinção.Também já li uma reportagem sobre milionários que compram florestas ou outras áreas com interesse do ponto de vista ambiental e fundam reservas ecológicas privadas.



Sim, já soube disso.
Foi pena, que não tivesse sido feito algo semelhante em relação ao lince-ibérico.
O Frederico, não sei se tem conhecimento, mas desde a década de 80, que as escolas primárias recebem cartazes de sensibilização sobre o lince-ibérico ( entre outros animais). Criou-se a Reserva da Malcata e pronto, está feito.
Mas o mais importante, não foi feito, que seria averiguar em Portugal, onde é que realmente o lince ainda subsistia e onde era mais numeroso.
Quando o estudo do Palma foi publicado ( década de 90) e falava da importância que o Sul do país tinha para o lince, nem assim o governo fez alguma coisa. Trabalhos do Roma, também ninguém ligou... A única coisa que faziam era semear searas para o coelho-bravo na Malcata, trabalhando com uma área de cerca de 20.000 hectares, como que achando que isso era o garante e o futuro para uma população inteira de lince-ibérico em Portugal.
Mas o problema é que o lince-ibérico no mundo inteiro só existe em Portugal e Espanha...
Quando o  ICN,  foi pôr um colar a um dos últimos linces da Malcata em 1992 e encontrar 2 provas genéticas em 1997 ( basicamente andar atrás de linces moribundos que andavam entre Espanha e Portugal) os linces das Serras Algarvias e Baixo Alentejo esquecidos por tudo e todos, passavam por dificuldades tremendas, tornando-se de viáveis para inviáveis ( sem retorno...) durante essa fase. 
Não percebo, como é que antes de andarem  a usar dinheiros públicos em torno de um caso sem grande viabilidade ( embora também exigisse atenção), não souberam definir prioridades com linhas mestras simples de actuação e incidir os maiores esforços nas zonas mais importantes...
É que foi mesmo por pouco... Se me perguntarem se ainda há linces no Algarve, eu diria que não sei, talvez com boa vontade, diria que é possível, mas já estão numa espiral sem saída. Foi pena, porque os avisos foram tantos e feitos atempadamente...
Agora só com ajuda artificial e é se esta for feita a tempo... E até aqui, só com muito optimismo.










frederico disse:


> Nós não temos tradição de mecenato, e a causa ambiental, em boa verdade, ainda mobiliza pouca gente no nosso país.



Basicamente, muitos portugueses acham que o futuro, em matéria ambiental,  são só as barragens e os parques eólicos. Acham que os seus filhos no futuro, vão respirar dióxido de carbono, viver sem água, em caixotes empilhados nos outros e mendigar outros países para ver as suas necessidades básicas resolvidas. E acham que por serem cépticos a mudanças importantes, são muito honestos com eles próprios e com os outros. 
Ainda bem que Portugal nunca teve muito dinheiro para estragar uma vez de todas o país que tem e a sua população praticamente não cresce, pelo menos «taxativamente»... Porque muitas pessoas acham que ser sempre céptico é uma atitude muito científica, sensata e sincera, mas na verdade não passa tudo de um disparate. Não se misturem com os cépticos honestos que têm um interesse legítimo pela verdade e pelo direito
Sejamos honestos com nós próprios, a viver como vivemos não duramos muito mais. Chega de caprichos e mentiras.





frederico disse:


> Não sei como isto seria feito, mas com arte e engenho algo se conseguiria. Por exemplo, há tanta gente sem herdeiros... não poderiam doar as terras para a causa ambiental? Melhor isso que ficarem para o Estado construir pavilhões ou rotundas



Pavilhões, estradas atrás de estradas, iluminação artificial em recantos selvagens para iluminar o chão ( e quando não é o céu!), barragens em locais sem viabilidade futura, parques eólicos em zonas sensíveis de protecção... Como disse, se não fossem certos factores acima, estaríamos muito pior. A nossa sorte, são certas ironias extraordinárias do destino que nos quiseram impedir de fazer mais asneira.
Querer algo de novo, que nem tem nada de novo, pois foi sempre o nosso país, como um projecto  baseado na nossa fauna nativa, é algo bastante interessante, útil, justificável e exequível a meu ver.
Mas aqui não se faz nem um estudo, para apurar a verdadeira origem dos animais e quais as possibilidades de salvar algumas espécies da extinção.
Certas raças de bovinos, não são mais que auroques com algumas alterações, baseadas em cruzamentos com outros auroques com outras alterações ( sendo estas normalmente determinadas pela selecção que o Homem impôs a estes animais), sendo para certos casos, possível a reconstituição de um auroque.
 É portanto, aqui que mais uma vez, a ironia do destino, ajudou-nos imenso, pois temos raças na Ibéria, sem cruzamentos despropositados, com genótipos e fenótipos bastante interessantes, mas que são malbaratados, desaproveitados e esquecidos... 
Mais uma vez, espera-se que algum particular faça alguma coisa... *

* Edit: Vejam a True Nature Foundation (http://www.truenaturefoundation.org/)


----------



## frederico (27 Mar 2011 às 20:15)

A propósito da ocupação do território pela «obra autárquica», um caso que me chocou.

Há uns meses, num passeio de fim-de-semana em família, percorri a estrada que vai da Torre de Ares até quase ao Livramento, junto da Ria Formosa. Antigamente era um caminho de terra batida, mas agora...

Uma iluminação digna de uma avenida lisboeta, lugares de estacionamento a perder de vista, num percurso onde as habitações se contam pelos dedos. 

Para quê tanto desperdício de dinheiro em iluminação e asfalto numa área protegida quase desabitada? Será que querem vender aquela frente da ria ao betão?


----------



## frederico (27 Mar 2011 às 20:16)

Belém, conheces a raça algarvia? Penso que está praticamente extinta e só existe uma fêmea


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2011 às 20:21)

frederico disse:


> A propósito da ocupação do território pela «obra autárquica», um caso que me chocou.
> 
> Há uns meses, num passeio de fim-de-semana em família, percorri a estrada que vai da Torre de Ares até quase ao Livramento, junto da Ria Formosa. Antigamente era um caminho de terra batida, mas agora...
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, penso que esse gasto todo de dinheiro, foi feito sem qualquer justificação.


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

frederico disse:


> Belém, conheces a raça algarvia? Penso que está praticamente extinta e só existe uma fêmea



A raça algarvia é muito rara, penso, só conheço o cruzamento desta com a Alentejana, que deu origem à Garvonesa.







Raça Garvonesa







Raça Brava

Também tenho andado a tentar perceber as origens do Touro Bravo, pois as informações são controversas...
As fotos vêm daqui:

http://autoctones.ruralbit.com/?rac=7&esp=1


----------



## belem (2 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Península Ibérica foi um dos refúgios onde os cavalos domésticos europeus tiveram origem
Filipa Alves (01-04-11) 


A par da Ásia a Península Ibérica teve um papel decisivo na domesticação dos cavalos, esta é uma das conclusões de um artigo recentemente publicado por equipa de cientistas, que inclui duas investigadoras portuguesas, e que recorreu à análise genética para conhecer as relações entre 24 raças de cavalos europeus e asiáticos.

Uma equipa internacional de cientistas que inclui duas investigadoras portuguesas, Cristina Luís e Maria do Mar Oom, acaba de publicar um artigo na revista PLoS One que identifica a Península Ibérica como um dos dois locais com um papel decisivo no processo de domesticação do cavalo.

Os investigadores recorreram à análise genética para conhecer as relações evolutivas entre 24 raças de cavalos europeias e asiáticas e tentar esclarecer os fenómenos de domesticação na Europa.

Os resultados revelaram que, a par da Ásia Central, mas em segundo plano, as vastas áreas abertas ibéricas terão servido de refúgio para cavalos selvagens há 6000 anos, quando o continente Europeu se encontrava maioritariamente coberto por florestas.

Um dos próximos passos da investigação é comparar amostras arqueológicas da Península Ibérica e do Norte de África para esclarecer “se a captura, domesticação e criação de cavalos se efectivou na Ibéria através dos diferentes povos, ou se esta prática foi desenvolvida localmente e de forma independente”, explicam o Centro de Biologia Ambiental e o Museu Nacional de História Natural em comunicado.

O conhecimento detalhado do processo de domesticação do cavalo é importante dado o seu papel determinante no desenrolar da História da Humanidade, ao facilitar as viagens a longa distância e ao ser útil em actividades como a Agricultura, o Comércio e a até a Guerra.


http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=20&cid=33159&bl=1


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2011 às 07:58)

O que se passou com a raça  algarvia foi uma vergonha, e só prova o nosso atraso mascarado com rotundas, auto-estradas e centros comerciais. Em vinte anos não houve dinheiro para colocar uns animais numa quinta pública. No entanto, não faltam verbas para festarolas, obras públicas desnecessárias ou para apoios sociais para quem em boa verdade não precisa. Pelo menos desde os anos 80 que há avisos para o problema, mas tudo ficou encalhado em burocracias e falta de vontade.


----------



## belem (3 Abr 2011 às 17:46)

frederico disse:


> O que se passou com a raça  algarvia foi uma vergonha, e só prova o nosso atraso mascarado com rotundas, auto-estradas e centros comerciais. Em vinte anos não houve dinheiro para colocar uns animais numa quinta pública. No entanto, não faltam verbas para festarolas, obras públicas desnecessárias ou para apoios sociais para quem em boa verdade não precisa. Pelo menos desde os anos 80 que há avisos para o problema, mas tudo ficou encalhado em burocracias e falta de vontade.



Pois, também é importante proteger as raças autóctones.


----------



## duero (6 Jun 2011 às 02:52)

belem disse:


> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1821950
> 
> 
> *«Os cavalos hoje existentes na Europa tiveram origem na Ásia, mas também na Península Ibérica, que deu um contributo para a sua domesticação, processo que acompanhou o desenvolvimento dos homens, disse hoje uma investigadora.
> ...



La teoria asiatica de tantas cosas cada vez me convenze menos y sin embargo creco que mas en la teoría autoctona de todas las cosas:

- Los primeros restos humanos de Europa se encuentran en ALTAMIRA.

- Los primeros restos de hominidos de Europa se encuentran en ALTAMIRA.

(hominidos anteriores al ser humano actual).

- Las primeras representaciones artísticas de Europa se encuentran en las cuevas del Norte de la península y Sur de francia.

- La península ibérica es el área de MAYOR DIVERSIDAD DE FLORA DE TODA EUROPA, CON ESPECIES DESERTICAS, SUBTROPICALES, MEDITERRANEAS, ATLANTICAS, BOREALES, ALPINAS, ETC.....

- La diversidad floral siempre es acompañada de diversidad animal, Y LA PENINSULA TIENE UNA DE LAS MAYORES DIVERSIDADES ANIMALES DE EUROPA, CON ESPECIES ÚNICAS como el LINCE IBÉRICO, LA CABRA MONTES (diferente de la alpina), EL AGUILA IMPERIAL IBÉRICA, ETC...

- GRAN NÚMERO DE RAZAS DE ANIMALES DOMÉSTICOS: muchas razas de vacas (siendo una península mediterranea), de cabras, de ovejas (la raza merino, la mas extendida del mundo), de caballos, etc...

CADA VEZ CREO MAS EN LAS TEORÍAS AUTOCTONAS DE TODAS LAS COSAS.


HAY UN INVESTIGADOR QUE INCLUSO DICE QUE EL SER HUMANO TIENE ORIGEN EN LA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 20:58)

duero disse:


> La teoria asiatica de tantas cosas cada vez me convenze menos y sin embargo creco que mas en la teoría autoctona de todas las cosas:
> 
> - Los primeros restos humanos de Europa se encuentran en ALTAMIRA.
> 
> ...



Olá Duero

Sim, eu também acho que existiram eventos de domesticação animal em diferentes partes e não em apenas 1 ou 2 locais...
Só acho que certas zonas, deram um maior contributo que outras, ao nosso património atual de raças domésticas.

Relativamente ao Sorraia, afinal e segundo os novos estudos, não está relacionado com o tarpan, mas sim raças como o Garrano e o Caballo Gallego, por exemplo (ainda que apenas raros exemplares tenham um fenótipo tarpanesco).

Mudando um pouco de assunto, vi uma referência baseada num estudo antracológico, que falava da presença de abetos em Portugal continental.
Como falámos imenso sobre os pinsapares antes, lembrei-me disso, logo na altura...
Afinal como já se suspeitava, existiu também um abeto nativo do género Abies em Portugal continental. Muito provavelmente seria o Abies pinsapo.


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 20:00)




----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 20:02)

DISTRIBUCIÓN POTENCIAL DEL ABIES PINSAPO Y DEL ABIES ALBA


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2011 às 20:35)

Duero, quer que ponha aqui o artigo de que falava?


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 20:40)

GRAZALEMA, 36º45' Norte. Altitud: 823 metros de altitud.

En........7'5..........318
Fb........8'8..........262
Mr.......10'9.........207
Ab.......12'3.........174
My.......16'0.........122
Jn........20'6..........41
Jl.........25'2...........2
Ag.......24'9..........11
Sp.......21'7..........41
Oc.......16'1.........148
Nv.......11'3.........282
Dc.........8'0.........355

Año........15'3ºC........1964 mm.


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 20:42)

Acho ainda mais, seguramente en periodos calidos desapareceran os abetos de Portugal, mais hoje fico seguro que o pinsapo podería ser especie a desarrollar en planes de reforestaçao, en areas como as Sierras do Algarve.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2011 às 22:55)

duero disse:


> Acho ainda mais, seguramente en periodos calidos desapareceran os abetos de Portugal, mais hoje fico seguro que o pinsapo podería ser especie a desarrollar en planes de reforestaçao, en areas como as Sierras do Algarve.



Eventualmente até se podia falar em reintrodução, mas ainda não tenho confirmação de que a referência de abeto encontrada seja mesmo algarvia.
Vou averiguar ( e ponho aqui o artigo).


----------



## duero (7 Jun 2011 às 23:18)

E moito posivel pois a latitude do pinsapo en España e mesma que o Algarve.


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2011 às 20:00)

duero disse:


> E moito posivel pois a latitude do pinsapo en España e mesma que o Algarve.



Pois é possível.


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Jun 2011 às 09:54)

Interessantes esses projectos. Nunca foi usada nenhuma raça portuguesa em nenhum deles?


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2011 às 20:18)

Seattle92 disse:


> Interessantes esses projectos. Nunca foi usada nenhuma raça portuguesa em nenhum deles?



Em todos!
Foram utilizados touros da raça brava ( ou touros de lide/lidia), no projeto do gado Taurus, também foram utilizados touros da raça brava e no TaurOs Project ( na minha opinião o melhor) vão ser utilizados, para já, bovinos de raça Maronesa.


----------



## belem (30 Jun 2011 às 22:17)

Recebi este email:

Voluntariado na Faia Brava

 Venho por este meio divulgar um campo de voluntariado jovem, para participantes dos 18 aos 30 anos, que se irá realizar na Reserva da Faia Brava de 9 a 16 de Julho, com o apoio do Instituto Português da Juventude.
Temos poucas inscrições e 2 dias para atingir um mínimo de 10 inscritos. O custo de inscrição é de 14 euros.

Agradeço desde já todo o vosso apoio para conseguir inscrever alguns alunos interessados nesta actividade, até esta quarta-feira no máximo, e estamos disponíveis para esclarecer qualquer dúvida. A inscrição é feita online no site do IPJ. Envio em anexo o programa detalhado e informação sobre inscrições.

Deixo aqui também os meus contactos pessoais, se forem necessários: 927388110 ou 916631471.

Bem hajam pelo vosso apoio e atenção.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

Ricardo Nabais


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Jul 2011 às 09:48)

Era uma boa maneira de alguns jovens portugueses passarem as suas férias.


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2011 às 18:31)

Seattle92 disse:


> Era uma boa maneira de alguns jovens portugueses passarem as suas férias.



Concordo. E esse é o primeiro «Yellowstone ibérico» de Portugal que conheço.

Na Rússia:

http://www.pleistocenepark.ru/en/photo/145/


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2011 às 16:06)

frederico disse:


> Belém, conheces a raça algarvia? Penso que está praticamente extinta e só existe uma fêmea



Boas notícias.
Penso que é possível ressuscitar essa raça:

http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1297-9686-42-18.pdf


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2011 às 19:25)

Seattle92 disse:


> Era uma boa maneira de alguns jovens portugueses passarem as suas férias.



En la región de CASTILLA Y LEÓN, existen actividades de voluntariado ambiental en PARQUES NATURALES a lo largo del año.

No conozco si hay límite de edad.

El plazo fica abierto, acho que puede ir cualquier persona de cualquier país de la UE.

http://www.patrimonionatural.org/articulos.php?fija_id=52

http://www.patrimonionatural.org/ver_noticia.php?id_not=276

http://www.patrimonionatural.org/ver_noticia.php?id_not=268


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2011 às 16:45)

http://docentes.esa.ipcb.pt/bovinos....nes/mateus.pdf

Aqui é apresentada uma tese que defende a domesticação do auroque em Portugal ( com mais detalhes).

«Sugere-se a possibilidade de um centro de domesticação do Uro na serra do Alvão (região povoada por um povo ibérico, já sedentário,possuidora de uma escrita própria e de uma cultura evoluída e, consequentemente capaz depossuir a arte da domesticação) e o consequente ponto de partida para a formação e evolução da raça bovina Maronesa. A raça Maronesa seria assim a descendente directa do Bos primigenius que povoou a Península Ibérica quando do primeiro movimento dos bovinos em estado selvagem. A Mirandesa e por afinidade genética a Arouquesa, pertencem ao tronco étnico Castanho Côncavo, formado a partir do Bos brachycerus, desenvolvido na Europa central, de onde se expande para a Península Ibérica já como animal domesticado.»


http://api.ning.com/files/XVnmW2JQZ...YVciy2o0bgf6auE1UwyDbib3tzA21Md3/DSC_0909.JPG


----------



## J.S. (24 Jul 2011 às 18:55)

duero disse:


> Acho ainda mais, seguramente en periodos calidos desapareceran os abetos de Portugal, mais hoje fico seguro que o pinsapo podería ser especie a desarrollar en planes de reforestaçao, en areas como as Sierras do Algarve.



100% honest Duero: I have pinsapo seeds and was thinking of simply doing it myself. PInsapo BTW grows well over here, but it can die back in severe winters. Does not seem to be hardy....This is also true for Picea sitchensis BTW, a tree from the NW pacific that in severe winters tends to die back (to my amazement). We are talking -25 C here so it is pretty rare....

Now Pinsapo being a Grazalema tree and reading many research about it in my view the Serra do Monchique is still too warm and dry. In my view, the best place (also with continuing warming) this means Serra da Estrela e melhor.

How do you btw combine this with your dislike of other introductions like Eucalyptus? D not underestimate it. I can tell you that Abies grandis right in the woods over here has extremely aboundant regeneration! I personally like it a lot and so do the deer and rabbits after a cold winter where there was nothing to eat because of snowcover/frost. But Abies grandis gets as dense as 20-40 seedlings per m2 in places. Fine with me, but what i Pinsapo would do the same in its new environment.

Finally we see Abies alba being hit in NW France (it is getting too warm there). Indeed Pinsapo could be introduced there aswell, although I would prefer Grandis.


----------



## J.S. (24 Jul 2011 às 18:59)

duero disse:


> E moito posivel pois a latitude do pinsapo en España e mesma que o Algarve.



This has little to do with it. We see Pinsapo trees in Atlas mountains of Marroco and Algeria (two subspecies) that are clearly not of the same lattitude. 

Why would it be okey to reintroduce as opposed to introduce? Scientifically there is no difference.


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2011 às 19:21)

Serra de Monchique é um bom local para a reintrodução do Abies pinsapo.

Penso que estes mapas utilizam como bases poucas estações meteorológicas em Portugal.
Se houvessem mais estações nas nossas montanhas e nos nossos vales, os resultados ainda seriam melhores.


----------



## J.S. (24 Jul 2011 às 20:55)

belem disse:


> Serra de Monchique é um bom local para a reintrodução do Abies pinsapo.
> 
> Penso que estes mapas utilizam como bases poucas estações meteorológicas em Portugal.
> Se houvessem mais estações nas nossas montanhas e nos nossos vales, os resultados ainda seriam melhores.



The map is too small I understand that the red colours indicate optimum growth for each species. Where did you get the map. Note that Abies alba is native in the Pyrenees only. I don't think it was ever native in Portugal. As you know by now "nativity" to me as an emotional and not a scientific way of looking at things. It is meaningless, so I don't mind!

But can you give me a link of the map?


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2011 às 23:56)

J.S. disse:


> The map is too small I understand that the red colours indicate optimum growth for each species. Where did you get the map. Note that Abies alba is native in the Pyrenees only. I don't think it was ever native in Portugal. As you know by now "nativity" to me as an emotional and not a scientific way of looking at things. It is meaningless, so I don't mind!
> 
> But can you give me a link of the map?



You can save the map on your computer and use the « zoom» tool.
I did got it from Duero, a forum member from here.

I´m  sure that recently Abies alba was absent in Portugal, but during colder periods ( Pleistocene, for example), could well be present in the North.


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 19:36)

J.S. disse:


> 100% honest Duero: I have pinsapo seeds and was thinking of simply doing it myself. PInsapo BTW grows well over here, but it can die back in severe winters. Does not seem to be hardy....This is also true for Picea sitchensis BTW, a tree from the NW pacific that in severe winters tends to die back (to my amazement). We are talking -25 C here so it is pretty rare....
> 
> Now Pinsapo being a Grazalema tree and reading many research about it in my view the Serra do Monchique is still too warm and dry. In my view, the best place (also with continuing warming) this means Serra da Estrela e melhor.
> 
> ...



I dont think so. I have seen a lot of many pinsapos in the city of BURGOS, in north Spain, in urban parks, and they seem to look good.


BURGOS

En.......2'7.........46
Fb.......4'1.........42
Mr.......6'3.........31
Ab.......8'0.........65
My......11'4........69
Jn.......15'2........46
Jl........18'7........30
Ag......18'9........27
Sp......15'7........36
Oc......10'9........50
Nv.......6'2.........56
Dc.......3'8.........57

Año......10'1........555

MONASTERIO DE SAN PEDRO DE ARLANZA (BURGOS).

http://tierrasdeburgos.blogspot.com/2009/10/arboles-singulares-el-pinsapo-del.html

DICIEMBRE 2009

DÍA........Max.......Min.

23/12......7.3,,,,,,,1.1 
22/12......7.0.......4.4 
21/12......4.4.....-13.2 
20/12.....-2.2.....-17.1 
19/12......2.4.....-10.6 
18/12.....-0.1.....-14.0 
17/12.....-0.6......-2.0 
16/12.......0.7..... -8.4 
15/12.......0.2.....-2.7 
14/12.......1.6..... -2.5 
13/12.....10.5....... 0.0


*SAN ILDEFONSO (SEGOVIA). 1191 metros de altitud.*

SPANISH "VERSALLES".

MES..........T.med............T.max.........T.min...........Prec.

En...............1'1...............6'5.............-4'4.............77
Fb...............2'4...............7'9.............-3'1.............93
Mr...............4'4..............10'2............-1'3..............80
Ab...............6'8..............13'1.............0'4..............98
My..............11'0.............17'8.............4'2..............84
Jn...............14'8.............22'2.............7'3..............70
Jl................18'4.............26'7............10'0..............27
Ag...............18'4............26'9..............9'8..............18
Sp...............14'2............22'0..............6'3..............64
Oc...............8'8..............15'0.............2'6..............84
Nv...............3'9...............9'2..............-1'4............100
Dc...............1'4...............6'4..............-3'7.............90

Año..............8'8ºC...........15'3ºC.........2'2ºC...........885 mm


VERSALLES ESPAÑOL

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:La_Granja_Palacio.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Palacio_La_Granja22-7-2003.JPG

http://noticias.terra.es/fotos/actu...jardines-del-palacio-real-de-la-granja-de-san

IN THIS PLACE YOU CAN SEE PINSAPOS WITH MORE THAN 30m. HEIGHT.


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 19:45)

J.S. disse:


> 100% honest Duero: I have pinsapo seeds and was thinking of simply doing it myself. PInsapo BTW grows well over here, but it can die back in severe winters. Does not seem to be hardy....This is also true for Picea sitchensis BTW, a tree from the NW pacific that in severe winters tends to die back (to my amazement). We are talking -25 C here so it is pretty rare....
> 
> Now Pinsapo being a Grazalema tree and reading many research about it in my view the Serra do Monchique is still too warm and dry. In my view, the best place (also with continuing warming) this means Serra da Estrela e melhor.
> 
> ...



*How do you btw combine this with your dislike of other introductions like Eucalyptus? *

Its different. Eucaliptus come from another continent, and never exist before in Portugal, however pinsapo i'm sure occuried in Portugal during the last glaciation. Its not a strange tree.

And the impact over the enviroment is less than eucaliptus.

*Finally we see Abies alba being hit in NW France (it is getting too warm there). Indeed Pinsapo could be introduced there aswell, although I would prefer Grandis.*

Abies alba in NW France were introduced to be used in boat and ship building.


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 19:59)

J.S. disse:


> The map is too small I understand that the red colours indicate optimum growth for each species. Where did you get the map. Note that Abies alba is native in the Pyrenees only. I don't think it was ever native in Portugal. As you know by now "nativity" to me as an emotional and not a scientific way of looking at things. It is meaningless, so I don't mind!
> 
> But can you give me a link of the map?



LINK.

http://siguiendoelcambio.blogspot.com/2010/02/biogeografia-historica-de-abies-alba-y.html

*I understand that the red colours indicate optimum growth for each species*


The colour scale is logarithmic, so in reality, only more intense red color indicates full appropriate habitat.

DEEP RED..........OPTIMUM HABITAT FOR THE SPECIES.


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2011 às 20:07)

STUDIES ABOUT ABIES PINSAPO 

IN SPANISH.

http://www.upo.es/export/portal/com..._la_dinxmica_poblacional_en_abies_pinsapo.pdf

http://www.uco.es/organiza/departam...n/mediofisico/Fitoclima/fitoclima_pinsapo.pdf


IN ENGLISH

http://www.inia.es/gcontrec/pub/222-229-Climate_1200654369031.pdf


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2011 às 15:24)

How Monchique can be too dry for A. pinsapo?
Because of it´s dry season ( 4 months in Caldas de Monchique, for example)?
 Caldas de Monchique isn´t on the wettest and highest area of the mountain, but I remember to see some data giving it more than 1000 mm anually. I would like to see a confirmation of this, though.


In Monchique the temperature and humidity gradients, from the lowest valleys to the highest mountains, is surprising. Some IM data, already demonstrated this.
3 days ago, I did a car trip, from Silves to Aljezur and while I was trespassing some Monchique valleys I could feel the surprising nocturnal heat that was present in some places.
So even at lower altitudinal zones, there´s much room for big temperature differences.

At around 700 meters, is not unusual to see the summer mornings covered with clouds.

PS: Duero, could you give us a sample description about the native vegetation ( the essential climax forest) of Grazalema?


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2011 às 23:21)

GRAZALEMA

http://imageshack.us/f/804/grazalema.jpg/


Jn...........21'8........46
Jl............26'4.........4
Ag..........26'2.........7
Sp..........21'7........52

Its not very important the total annual rainfall. The most importan its the summer rainfall.

In Spain there are places with 600 mm/year where you can found Fagus sylvatica, in places of Nort East of the province of BURGOS, on the shadow side of the mountain.

BURGOS

En.......2'7.........46
Fb.......4'1.........42
Mr.......6'3.........31
Ab.......8'0.........65
My......11'4........69
*Jn.......15'2........46*
*Jl........18'7........30*
*Ag......18'9........27*
*Sp......15'7........36*
Oc......10'9........50
Nv.......6'2.........56
Dc.......3'8.........57

Año......10'1........555 

But its impossibel to found Fagus sylvatica in Grazalema where the annual rainfall is more than 2000 mm/year.


THE MOST IMPORTAN ITS THE SUMMER RAINFALL.

I THINK MONCHIQUE IS OPTIMUS PLACE FOR THE PINSAPO.

PINSAPO occur on the shadow side of the mountain. On the sunny side of the mountain occur QUERCUS FAGINEA AND SOMETIMES QUERCUS SUBER AT 1000 m aprox.


----------



## Lisboa001 (4 Ago 2011 às 11:48)

Olá a todos,
Agora com a construção do novo aeroporto no campo de tiros de alcochete, vão abater uma extensa área florestal com uma grande população de coelhos, raposas e ginetas (não tenho a certeza acerca deste ultimo)...
Sugestões para o que lhes irá acontecer?


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 13:42)

Van a usar los animales como "blanco de tiro"?


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Olá a todos,
> Agora com a construção do novo aeroporto no campo de tiros de alcochete, vão abater uma extensa área florestal com uma grande população de coelhos, raposas e ginetas (não tenho a certeza acerca deste ultimo)...
> Sugestões para o que lhes irá acontecer?




Não sei.
Podes indicar-me a localização exata, no Google Earth?


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 19:43)

NO HICIERAN UN FREE-PORT EN ESE SITIO?

No se donde está alcochete, pero vi el video donde un hombre y una mujer preta estaban a fazer ironia de un video de rihanna. El hombre hacía de jose socrates, y decía que hiciera un free port en alcochete.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 20:17)

BRITISH BOTANICAL SOCIETY.......ABOUT GRAZALEMA AND OTHER NATURAL PLACES IN SPAIN.

http://www.iberianwildlife.com/andalucia/bsbi-botanical-trip-report-2007.htm


----------



## Lisboa001 (5 Ago 2011 às 22:31)

belem disse:


> Não sei.
> Podes indicar-me a localização exata, no Google Earth?



Vai ao google maps, para alcochete, e verás logo o campo de tiro de alcochete :S
sorry, n tenho google earth


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2012 às 02:08)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uma viagem ao passado.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Jan 2012 às 10:08)

belem, tens falado muito do regresso do Auroque ou dos cavalos primitivos da Ibéria. Sabes se há alguma possibilidade de se trazer o Zebro de volta? Ou essa espécie está definitivamente perdida sem nenhum "parente" moderno?


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2012 às 15:12)

Seattle92 disse:


> belem, tens falado muito do regresso do Auroque ou dos cavalos primitivos da Ibéria. Sabes se há alguma possibilidade de se trazer o Zebro de volta? Ou essa espécie está definitivamente perdida sem nenhum "parente" moderno?



Sobre o zebro, há boas notícias!
Através de análises genéticas, descobriu-se que ainda está vivo e que nunca se extinguiu.
Trata-se de nada mais, nada menos que o Hemione ( Equus hemionus).







http://www.worldwildlifeimages.com/..._+Liz+Charlwood+_WorldWildlifeImages_com_.jpg


Interessante também notar, que dos registos de fósseis de cavalos selvagens e auroques, da Peninsula Ibérica, existem alguns casos, em que ambas as espécies, nunca chegaram a desaparecer totalmente, mas em que houve uma transição de estado selvagem, para semi-selvagem e depois doméstico ( ou permaneceu semi-selvagem para alguns casos !). Ou seja, existem provas, que sugerem fortemente, que a Peninsula Ibérica foi uma importante zona de domesticação para diferentes animais.
Provas genéticas, têm encontrado também evidências, que não só domesticamos o cavalo, como depois demos também origem a várias raças europeias. No caso do auroque, parece muito provável a sua domesticação, não só pelos registos fósseis como também pelos resultados das análises genéticas  e pela aparência «uresca» de alguns animais.
Interessante também, que apesar da antiguidade das nossas civilizações (que por exemplo, na zona do Alvão e em outras partes de Portugal, eram muito avançadas e já tinham um vocabulário próprio) e dos processos de domesticação, ainda seja possível encontrar tantos animais primitivos. Talvez, porque nunca tenha sido necessário, fazer grandes cruzamentos com outras raças ou porque as pressões exteriores não foram suficientes para os alterar nos aspectos mais fundamentais.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Jan 2012 às 15:47)

Não se parece mt com as descrições medievais. Onde é que estão as riscas?


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2012 às 18:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não se parece mt com as descrições medievais. Onde é que estão as riscas?



As descrições medievais? Bem, não sei o que eles andavam a ver ao certo, mas não deviam ser zebros, talvez antes cavalos soltos na Natureza.

Ruy D´Andrade, também viu desses cavalos, que até hoje não se sabe muito bem o que eram. Os cavalos que ele depois adquiriu, já não tinham as zebruras tão desenvolvidas e numerosas, como os cavalos que viu na primeira vez.

No entanto, existem ónagros/hemiones/kulans, com algumas zebruras nas patas.

E os testes genéticos finalmente puseram um fim a esta polémica.


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Jan 2012 às 09:50)

Os animais que se viam na época medieval tinham riscas tão evidentes que quando os navegadores chegaram ao sul de África baptizaram os animais riscados de "Zebras".


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

Seattle92 disse:


> Os animais que se viam na época medieval tinham riscas tão evidentes que quando os navegadores chegaram ao sul de África baptizaram os animais riscados de "Zebras".



Na Idade Média as pessoas viam muitas coisas. Até lobisomens, vampiros, bruxas a voar....
Também há a hipótese, de haverem equídeos com algumas zebruras nas patas, no nosso país e as pessoas usarem essa referência para a África e chamarem de zebras, aos animais que viam ( porque tinham várias zebruras espalhadas pelo corpo).
Como já disse, alguns ónagros têm zebruras nas patas e também temos a descrição do hipólogo Ruy de Andrade, que nos fala de cavalos com várias zebruras no corpo ( existe um desenho destes cavalos feito por ele) mas que uma expedição posterior, nunca mais os conseguiu encontrar. Ele, alega que os Sorraia, são descendentes destes cavalos ( mas com muito menos zebruras), mas o que é facto, é que testes genéticos não confirmam que os Sorraia sejam selvagens. Pelo menos, segundo os últimos artigos.


Incertezas à parte, os factos científicos são estes: Equus hydruntinus = Equus hemionus.
Muitas pessoas dizem que o Equus hydruntinus era o zebro.
Como tu perguntaste pelo zebro, eu associei a essa espécie.

 Existem ossadas deste equídeo selvagem ( E. hydruntinus) em várias partes da Europa e análise genéticas feitas aos seus ossos, confirmaram que na verdade eles eram de onagro ( Equus hemionus).


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2012 às 19:36)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2012 às 14:11)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2012 às 14:35)




----------



## Skizzo (31 Mar 2012 às 00:12)

Bem, o que nós fomos perdendo. Tinhamos leões, leopardos, linces, camelos, hipopótamos, zebras, bufalos, ursos, e foi tudo pelo cano abaixo.


----------



## DMigueis (3 Abr 2012 às 18:11)

Seattle92 disse:


> Uma operação importantíssima que poderia ser feita pelo ICNB ou outra instituição era a introdução de corços e/ou veados no maciço da Gralheira.
> 
> Esta área inclui as serras da Freita, da Arada, do Arestal e de S. Macário e é um dos últimos refúgios da escassissima população de lobos a sul do Douro.
> 
> ...




http://www.loboiberico.org/pt/parcerias


----------



## DMigueis (3 Abr 2012 às 18:29)

belem disse:


> Serra de Monchique é um bom local para a reintrodução do Abies pinsapo.
> 
> Penso que estes mapas utilizam como bases poucas estações meteorológicas em Portugal.
> Se houvessem mais estações nas nossas montanhas e nos nossos vales, os resultados ainda seriam melhores.



Pena é que certas pessoas gostem de vandalizar algumas dessas estações...


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2012 às 11:13)

DMigueis disse:


> Pena é que certas pessoas gostem de vandalizar algumas dessas estações...



Isso depende muito da localização da estação e (portanto) do que existe em redor dela.


----------



## DMigueis (6 Abr 2012 às 13:28)

belem disse:


> Isso depende muito da localização da estação e (portanto) do que existe em redor dela.



Imagine um sítio onde é preciso caminhar uns bons km's com algumas zonas de declive considerável...Ou são vandalizadas, ou então foram mal construidas e o vento, chuva e animais estragam aquilo...o que não me parece...


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2012 às 16:18)

DMigueis disse:


> Imagine um sítio onde é preciso caminhar uns bons km's com algumas zonas de declive considerável...Ou são vandalizadas, ou então foram mal construidas e o vento, chuva e animais estragam aquilo...o que não me parece...



Eu não sei de que estação está a falar, mas se me indicar, poderia ser um caso interessante, para o forum discutir. 

Eu acho que podem haver privados que autorizem a colocação de estações meteorológicas nos seus terrenos ou quintas, que se bem delimitadas e habitadas, podem assim dar guarida a um empreendimento desta natureza.

Em localizações mais isoladas, penso que com uma boa proteção, também é possível.


Penso que o interesse é de todos e os resultados destas estações, decerto iriam ter impactos a diversos níveis, mesmo até a nível de planeamento florestal, faunístico e paisagístico.


----------



## DMigueis (7 Abr 2012 às 19:33)

belem disse:


> Eu não sei de que estação está a falar, mas se me indicar, poderia ser um caso interessante, para o forum discutir.
> 
> Eu acho que podem haver privados que autorizem a colocação de estações meteorológicas nos seus terrenos ou quintas, que se bem delimitadas e habitadas, podem assim dar guarida a um empreendimento desta natureza.
> 
> ...



Serra do Gerês, na zona de Cabril. Penso que a estação será(ia) pertencente à UMinho. Mas está inutilizável...


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

Ilha das Flores, Açores.
A recuperação da Laurissilva pode ser realizada em várias partes desta ilha.
Trata-se de uma floresta subtropical húmida, que já existiu na Europa do Sul e Norte de África, em épocas do Terciário, mas que hoje está extinta nestas regiões. Glaciações sucessivas, foram as maiores responsáveis pelo seu desaparecimento.

Contudo e felizmente, ficou protegida pela amenidade do Oceano, e assim logrou sobreviver nas Ilhas dos Açores, da Madeira e das Canárias. Um pequeno «oásis» em Marrocos, também conservou este tipo de floresta subtropical.

A Laurissilva, serviu de refúgio a uma impressionante quantidade de fauna na Europa, mesmo depois do    Terciário. Elefantes, rinocerontes, hipopótamos, ursos gigantes, leões, leopardos, hienas, doles, javalis da floresta, macacos de Gibraltar, veados gigantes, auroques, bufalos de água entre outros, coexistiam num complexo ecossistema, mais parecido em vários pontos com a África atual do que com a Europa como a conhecemos.

Nas Ilhas e ainda nos nossos dias, a laurissilva constitue um importante laboratório da Evolução, em que o seu isolamento, fabrica raridades e endemismos, de forma constante e regular, já desde tempos imemoriais.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2012 às 13:34)

http://www.portugalweb.pt/images/Garrano-horse-500.jpg

Um Garrano de verdade, algo muito raro de observar nos dias de hoje.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2012 às 17:52)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O processo de reconstrução do auroque, ainda está a caminho, mas já existem animais interessantes.
A vaca (está à frente) tem uma coloração mais clara e o touro é mais escuro e corpulento  ( atrás).


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2012 às 22:50)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Mai 2012 às 18:45)

Encontrei um documento que mostra o tipo de fauna existente num povoado do neolítico na região de Alcácer do Sal.

http://museu-maeds.org/informacao/paineis_fa/painelmtumba.pdf





Tem alguns pormenores muito interessante. 

Primeiro a existência de _Capra Pyrenaica_ na região. Há uns 3 mil ano atrás existiriam cabras montês por Portugal inteiro e não exclusivamente em zonas de montanha.

Segundo, encontraram vestígios de Gamo (Dama dama). Não era suposto o gamo ter sido introduzido pelos romano na Península? Alguma coisa não bate certo.

Além de terem identificado vestígios de auroque, existem outros que não se consegue perceber se serão bisontes.


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2012 às 21:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> Encontrei um documento que mostra o tipo de fauna existente num povoado do neolítico na região de Alcácer do Sal.
> 
> http://museu-maeds.org/informacao/paineis_fa/painelmtumba.pdf
> 
> ...




Sim, a cabra montês e camurça, existiam muito mais a sul, devido ao clima ser mais frio do que hoje.
Contudo, se o Homem não as tivesse caçado, ainda existiriam no nosso país.


O gamo, é uma espécie nativa no nosso país, o que significa que já existia por cá, bem antes da chegada dos Romanos.
O muflão também é nativo ( sei que muita gente não sabe disto).

Quanto aos bovídeos, vou dar uma olhada.

Mas os auroques, eram muito abundantes.
Na zona de Cascais existiam muitos, assim como noutras partes da Estremadura e da lezíria ribatejana.
A sua presença, era registada em quase todo o país, ainda que a sua relativa abundância, só tenha sido registada em alguns locais ( talvez por falta de mais estudos (de fósseis) em outras zonas).
Na Extremadura espanhola, também existiam grandes manadas.
Certamente, tinham movimentos migratórios, de acordo com a abundância das pastagens e de água.


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2012 às 00:22)

Já tiver a ver o quadro e realmente é muito interessante.

Esquecendo a referência «asinus» ao zebro, parece-me muito bem conseguido.
Interessante que alguns ossos, estão em dúvida entre Bos e Bison, mas outros já se tem a certeza que não são Bos...

A questão é: serão resultado de alguma importação, ou de algum bovino selvagem nativo...?


Tenho pena, é que a fase 1 a), não esteja representada no quadro, pois isso também ajudaria a estabelecer alguma relação.
Mas como o registo faunístico, ainda está bem representado, na fase III ( onde estão as referências a um potencial Bison (?)), parece-me possível a existência de outro bovídeo.

Estranho é que o tipo de vegetação, já reflete bem o período Holocénico, o aquecimento e os carvalhos de folha perene... Não é que seja impeditivo para o bisonte, mas também não é o seu solar preferido.

Ainda que é possível, que fossem animais, provenientes do Norte, durante um período migratório. 

Por isso diria, que ainda é altamente inconclusivo esse dado e precisa de um maior aprofundamento. 
Uma confirmação da presença do bisonte em Portugal, teria decerto uma valor elevado ainda que já algo esperado ( tendo em conta o registo fóssil que conhecemos em Espanha).

Talvez análises moleculares, resolvam as dúvidas.


----------



## DMigueis (20 Mai 2012 às 00:45)

É um documento bastante interessante e que revela o verdadeiro hotspot de biodiversidade que Portugal já foi, e ainda o é, embora que hoje em dia talvez se note mais nos mares...

P.S. Por acaso conhecem mais algum documento deste género que fale da presença da cabra-montês em vários pontos de Portugal, para além do Gerês?


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Mai 2012 às 20:47)

Mais um exemplo de cabra montês e camurça em zonas longe de serem acidentadas.

Ossos encontrados em grutas:

Gruta do Caldeirão em Tomar
• Equus hydruntinus
• Bos primigenius
*• Capra pyrenaica
• Rupicapra rupicapra*
• Ursus arctos
• Crocuta crocuta
• Felis leo
• Panthera pardus

No Abrigo de Lagar Velho em Leiria
*• Capra pyrenaica*

http://www.igespar.pt/media/uploads/trabalhosdearqueologia/29/7.pdf


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2012 às 21:59)

Seattle92 disse:


> Mais um exemplo de cabra montês e camurça em zonas longe de serem acidentadas.
> 
> Ossos encontrados em grutas:
> 
> ...




Caro Seattle

Obrigado pelas referências.

Ossos encontrados em grutas... Parece-me mais que foram transportados até lá, por hienas ou humanos.

Parece-me que a razão para ver camurças, durante essa altura, tão a sul e fora das grandes montanhas, deve-se a um clima mais frio do que o de hoje.

Pelo tipo de cascos, parece-me que ambas as espécies preferem zonas rochosas e acidentadas.
Pareceu-me ter lido algures, que a camurça em Portugal foi encontrada em zonas mais acidentadas do que a cabra-selvagem.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Mai 2012 às 10:17)

Pode ser que sim, ou então esta noção que temos actualmente das duas espécies (como animais de alta montanha), pode ter sido uma adaptação mais recente do que se pensa. 

Uma adaptação não a um novo tipo de clima (no caso de escavações do neolítico o tipo de clima não é mt diferente do actual), mas a um novo super predador... nós.

Nenhuma das espécies é particularmente furtiva ou difícil de caçar. É possível que com o aumento da população humana, estes animais tenham começado a desaparecer das zonas de mais fácil acesso e a refugiarem-se nas mais difíceis. Provavelmente aconteceu o mesmo ao muflão, mas este praticamente desapareceu de toda a Europa. 

Em Portugal a questão foi mais complicada. O país é acidentado mas sem verdadeira alta montanha, até a nossa maior serra sempre foi muito habitada. Não havia fuga possível para as duas espécies. A cabra ainda aguentou nas escarpas do Gerês, a camurça desapareceu muito antes (o valor seu pelo não deve ser ignorado nesta análise).

Isto tudo para dizer que na minha opinião ambas as espécies têm habitat mais que suficiente para reintroduções em Portugal. Não devemos olhar para estes animais como espécies exclusivamente de alta montanha e daí concluirmos que não há espaço para eles em Portugal, ou que apenas podem existir no Gerês ou Serra da Estrela.

Desde as várias serras do país, até a zonas como os vales do Sabor, Tua ou Côa (como as pinturas rupestres indicam), há vários sítios onde estes animais poderiam viver actualmente.


----------



## belem (21 Mai 2012 às 17:48)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pode ser que sim, ou então esta noção que temos actualmente das duas espécies (como animais de alta montanha), pode ter sido uma adaptação mais recente do que se pensa.
> 
> Uma adaptação não a um novo tipo de clima (no caso de escavações do neolítico o tipo de clima não é mt diferente do actual), mas a um novo super predador... nós.
> 
> ...




A mim parece-me que temos que olhar para as adaptações morfológicas dos animais, para ajudar-nos a perceber como e onde viviam.

Se os cascos de ambas as espécies nos indicam que viviam e vivem nesse tipo de superfícies, então é porque, em princípio assim o é.
A não ser que se estejam a adaptar a uma colonização de novos habitats ( menos rochosos) e por isso ainda seja cedo para ver grandes alterações nos cascos.

E falando da camurça, existe provas que durante o Holoceno, viviam em zonas baixas e quentes, do Sul do país?

A mim parece-me que se dão na floresta, mas gostam sempre de algumas rochas e terrenos acidentados pelo meio. E que não gostam muito de calor.

No Côa existe pelo menos um fóssil de camurça, mas tenho que ver a sua datação. Se for do Pleistoceno, então o clima deveria ser bem mais frio do que hoje. Grande parte das gravuras mais conhecidas de vida selvagem do Côa, são desse período.

No passado, nem todas as montanhas de Portugal eram muito habitadas, simplesmente nunca houve população suficiente para isso, ainda que em algumas montanhas conhecidas, havia muito mais população no final do séc. XIX, do que nos dias de hoje. 

Assim e na essência concordo contigo.
Claro que essas espécies deveriam fazer parte de planos de reintrodução.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Mai 2012 às 18:32)

belem, já li registos de ossos encontrados na zona de Tomar e Lourinhã. Mesmo que tenham sido deslocados por homens ou animais, é de assumir que algures nas redondezas existiria a espécie.

Eu não duvido que cabras montês, camurças e muflões sejam animais bem adaptados a zonas montanhosas e que até nessas alturas em que o animal homem ainda não era a ameaça que depois se tornou, já davam preferência a zonas de montanha. 

Só estou a contestar é esta visão que se tem hoje em dia que uma camurça é um animal que obrigatoriamente tem de estar a mais de 3000 metros de altitude, ou coisa do género. Actualmente verifica-se muito isso, mas se calhar porque foram os únicos locais em que os últimos exemplares resistiram a tanta perseguição e não por serem os únicos locais onde o animal "se dá".


Basicamente estou a referir-me a uma discussão algures aqui no forum onde falávamos se haveria espaço para camurças no Gerês, ou se a serra da Estrela seria um bom local, ou o Alvão, ou se nenhum era. Na minha opinião todos são e ainda há muitos outros locais que também poderiam ser escolhidos. Lá está, tenho esta opinião por contestar essa ideia de um animal exclusivamente de alta montanha.


----------



## belem (21 Mai 2012 às 21:00)

Seattle92 disse:


> belem, já li registos de ossos encontrados na zona de Tomar e Lourinhã. Mesmo que tenham sido deslocados por homens ou animais, é de assumir que algures nas redondezas existiria a espécie.
> 
> Eu não duvido que cabras montês, camurças e muflões sejam animais bem adaptados a zonas montanhosas e que até nessas alturas em que o animal homem ainda não era a ameaça que depois se tornou, já davam preferência a zonas de montanha.
> 
> ...



Sim, eu sei desses achados de camurça em Tomar e até em Loures ( não apenas Lourinhã)!
Logo portanto, em princípio, deduzo que não precisem de grandes altitudes ( pois não haveria tempo suficiente para as montanhas terem grandes flutuações de tamanho).
Tem tudo mais a ver com as superfícies.

Portanto, sempre concordei com as reintroduções.


----------



## duero (22 Mai 2012 às 21:23)

EL ADN ANTIGUO REVELA QUE LOS CABALLOS SALVAJES IBÉRICOS CONTRIBUYERON EN LA FORMACIÓN DE LAS POBLACIONES DOMÉSTICAS ACTUALES


http://www.atapuerca.tv/tablon/noticias.php?noticia=64


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2012 às 01:25)

duero disse:


> EL ADN ANTIGUO REVELA QUE LOS CABALLOS SALVAJES IBÉRICOS CONTRIBUYERON EN LA FORMACIÓN DE LAS POBLACIONES DOMÉSTICAS ACTUALES
> 
> 
> http://www.atapuerca.tv/tablon/noticias.php?noticia=64



Já conhecia esse artigo, é muito interessante, sem dúvida.

Eu já consegui identificar com clareza, pelo menos, um fenótipo de um dos cavalos selvagens ibéricos.
A arte que o descreve está tão detalhada, que é impossível não reconhecer o cavalo que lá está representado. E este fenótipo ainda existe nos nossos dias!
Depois irei fornecer mais detalhes sobre isto.
Também se identificou outro fenótipo, mas através da genética. E também não está extinto. Existe com e sem «pangare», então pelo menos um deles terá que ser.

E a P. Ibérica, não conheceu apenas um cavalo selvagem, mas mais... E o seu tamanho variava bastante, de acordo com o clima, época e região. 

Alguns cavalos selvagens eram poneis, mas outros eram enormes.


Quanto à domesticação de animais na P. Ibérica, haveria muito para falar ( e sobretudo por descobrir), mas não há tempo agora.


----------



## belem (21 Jun 2012 às 17:56)

Boas notícias para a águia-real, no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês:


«Caro Miguel 

Estive há dois dias no Xurés para assistir a colocação de mais uma águia-real numa plataforma artificial.Ontem foi colocada uma outra águia-real desta vez oferecida por Portugal e no mês de Julho serão colocadas noutra plataforma mais duas águias, todas no ambito do programa de reeintrodução desta espécie no espaço conjunto Gerês-Xurés. Faço esta introdução para dizer que este programa começa a ter efeitos positivos. Temos presentemente dois casais de águia-real no PN, um no Ramiscal e outro no Cabril, casais formados por aves reintroduzidas e selvagens. Para além destes dois casais o PN é sobrevoado por mais dois indivuduos isolados im dos quais também proveniente de uma libertação. Mas o mais curioso é que a águia-real fêmeaque tem território no Ramiscal (desde 2010 ) é a famosa Eufêmia que foi atingida a tiro em Salamanca e libertada novamente no Xurés. Como podes ver as notícias não podiam ser melhores. Abraço e continua em frente.

Miguel Pimenta »


No blog faunaiberica: http://faunaiberica.blogspot.pt/2008/12/fotografias-retratando-o-o-trabalho-de.html


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2012 às 15:42)

Será que o leopardo europeu, está mesmo extinto?


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2012 às 18:38)

En Europa si estoy seguro que está extinto.

Es posible que permanezcan algunos en el Este de Turquía, Armenia y el Caucaso. 

Parece que ha habido algunos avistamientos (dudosos) en los últimos años.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2012 às 18:51)

belem disse:


> Sim, a cabra montês e camurça, existiam muito mais a sul, devido ao clima ser mais frio do que hoje.
> Contudo, se o Homem não as tivesse caçado, ainda existiriam no nosso país.
> 
> 
> ...



_"Sim, a cabra montês e camurça, existiam muito mais a sul, devido ao clima ser mais frio do que hoje."_

El clima del neolítico, hace 3000 años no era mucho mas frío que hoy. Tal vez un poco mas, mas no mucho, pues las especies agrícolas actuales ya se cultivaban en esa época.

Ya la historia dice que los griegos comerciaban con el Reino de Tartessos hace unos 2500 años y un producto principal era el aceite de oliva.

Sinceramente no creo que la camurça viviera tan al Sur hace 3000 años, es posible que viviera en el Norte de Portugal mas no en el Sur.

Creo que si es seguro que hace 2000 años ya no existía la camurça en el actual Portugal.

Por veces hay muchas cosas que parecen no tener relación pero si tienen.

Mi teoría es la siguiente:

-La camurça es un animal poco común, y la mayoría de la población nunca vio una, ni hoy día ni hace 2000 años.

-La gran mayoría de los romanos ni sabía ni había visto nunca una camurça, por lo tanto casi ninguno conocía ese animal.


La teoría que yo tengo esta basada en la linguistica:

En castellano hay dos palabras para el animal: 

REBECO (palabra céltica de los pueblos del Noroeste), así se llama a la camurça cantábrica.

SARRIO (palabra ibérica o vasca de los pueblos del Pirineo), así se llama a la camurça pirenaica.


El hecho de que el portugues tenga una palabra latina muy similar a la italiana (camoscio en italiano) para un animal que casi ninguno de los romanos habían visto ni conocían, considero que es indicativo que ya a la llegada de los romanos ese animal ya no existía en la Lusitania, pues al ser un animal tan poco conocido para la población común romana la palabra latina no podía haberse impuesto sobre la palabra autóctona.


Es mi teoría, solo una teoría.

Gusto de la historia, la linguistica, la flora, la fauna, etc..... Siempre me pareció extraño que algunos animales que el castellano tienen raíz prerromana el portugués tenga raíz latina, creo que alguna causa debe tener.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2012 às 20:41)

duero disse:


> En Europa si estoy seguro que está extinto.
> 
> Es posible que permanezcan algunos en el Este de Turquía, Armenia y el Caucaso.
> 
> Parece que ha habido algunos avistamientos (dudosos) en los últimos años.




Sim, muito provavelmente os leopardos do Cáucaso, são uma população relíquia do leopardo Europeu.
E sim, a sua presença no Cáucaso está confirmada, ou seja ainda existem leopardos Europeus.

Outro detalhe muito importante, em Chauvet, existe a única representação de um leopardo na Europa Ocidental e este coincide com o leopardo do outro lado da Europa, apresentando uma barriga de côr bastante clara.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2012 às 20:43)

duero disse:


> _"Sim, a cabra montês e camurça, existiam muito mais a sul, devido ao clima ser mais frio do que hoje."_
> 
> El clima del neolítico, hace 3000 años no era mucho mas frío que hoy. Tal vez un poco mas, mas no mucho, pues las especies agrícolas actuales ya se cultivaban en esa época.
> 
> ...



Em relação à camurça, não estava a falar do Neolítico, mas do Paleolítico (Pleistoceno).

Se calhar não fui muito claro.

Mas ainda há poucos séculos, existiam camurças na Sanabria, ainda algo perto de Portugal.


----------



## belem (27 Jun 2012 às 14:34)




----------



## duero (28 Jun 2012 às 15:02)

¿eso es un sorraia mixturado?


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2012 às 21:29)

duero disse:


> ¿eso es un sorraia mixturado?



Não, é um Sulphur mustang ( por vezes também chamados de Sorraia Mustang).
Na verdade,  estes cavalos de origem ibérica, foram introduzidas na América com os descobrimentos, há centenas de anos.
Alguns ainda conservam um fenótipo primitivo ( de tipo estépico ao contrário do tipo florestal como o Garrano ou o Caballo Gallego).


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2012 às 17:14)




----------



## belem (19 Jul 2012 às 21:15)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (11 Set 2012 às 00:50)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (14 Set 2012 às 20:06)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (23 Set 2012 às 20:46)




----------



## belem (25 Out 2012 às 16:30)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2012 às 01:33)

Nesta imagem estão 2 cavalos.


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2013 às 14:18)

Existe um artigo muito interessante no «google»: «Paleo‑história e história antiga das florestas de Portugal Continental − Até à Idade Média»

É bastante longo, mas está bem detalhado.
Aconselho vivamente.


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2013 às 15:00)

Quebra-ossos visitam Portugal

«Foi com enorme satisfação que encontramos provas viáveis da visita de Quebra-ossos ao nosso país, espécie dada como extinta há mais de 100 anos em Portugal. Dois indivíduos reintroduzidos na região espanhola de Andaluzia, que foram marcados com aparelhos de seguimento GPS, visitaram o território nacional nas zonas do Douro Internacional e mais a Sul, na Beira Baixa. Fantásticas noticias e esperança de que um dia se possa olhar para o céu e encontrar um destes abutres à procura de ossos dos quais se alimenta.»


http://atnatureza.blogspot.pt/2011_08_01_archive.html


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2013 às 19:57)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2013 às 23:28)

Esta leoa, parece quase uma leoa das cavernas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ro4APjHNqlk





Leão macho com juba reduzida ou ausente (tal como o leão das cavernas):
























http://footage.shutterstock.com/cli...or-text-excellent-for-allergy-commercial.html

E não é doença, são mesmo assim.




No final do Pleistoceno, o leão moderno começou a preponderar na Península Ibérica.


----------



## belem (20 Ago 2013 às 13:48)

Uma imagem da grandiosidade florestal antes das destruições maciças feitas pelo Homem:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


A quantidade de árvores gigantescas no nosso país devia ser assombrosa no passado.


----------



## belem (2 Set 2013 às 12:32)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cena de caça na região de Mértola no séc. XXI d.C.


----------



## belem (30 Set 2013 às 20:27)

«Late Quaternary refugia of Mediterranean taxa in the Portuguese Estremadura: charcoal based palaeovegetation and climatic reconstruction.»




http://www.umr5059.univ-montp2.fr/doc_terral/9_Figueiral_et_Terral_QSR.pdf


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2013 às 01:17)

Fundação internacional finalmente lança iniciativas a sério no nosso país:

http://www.truenaturefoundation.org/


----------



## Skizzo (29 Nov 2013 às 14:29)

belem disse:


> Uma imagem da grandiosidade florestal antes das destruições maciças feitas pelo Homem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tipo de árvores são estas? Lindas


----------



## belem (20 Abr 2014 às 00:50)

Algumas câmaras dispararam fotos na Faia Brava, com o movimento de alguns dos seus habitantes:


----------



## lreis (24 Abr 2014 às 19:26)

belem disse:


> Algumas câmaras dispararam fotos na Faia Brava, com o movimento de alguns dos seus habitantes:



Parabéns, muito boa esta sequência


----------



## Skizzo (12 Mai 2014 às 04:03)

Tentem não fazer quote de posts com tantas imagens.


----------



## frederico (15 Mai 2014 às 04:41)

Tenho ido ao Sapal de Castro Marim dar umas voltas e notei que um dos principais esteiros estava cheio de peixes mortos em boa parte da sua extensão. 

Também não achei piada quando vi máquinas a limpar as margens das salinas e a cobrir aquilo com pedragulhos, afinal as margens das salinas tradicionais são o local onde crescem diversas plantas raras e onde as aves nidificam. 

Há extensas zonas de sapal drenadas e secas em décadas recentes que poderiam ser renaturalizadas, são agora solos estéreis e abandonados, mas o dinheiro foi para aquela sede ridícula. enorme e desnecessária em plena reserva...

Há entulhos e uma nova moradia junto a área sensível, pergunto-me como aquilo foi aprovado... 

Felizmente ainda se vão vendo algumas aves embora não seja a melhor época do ano. Os patos são problemáticos, basta verem-me ao longe e desaparecem todos, só com binóculos...


----------



## frederico (15 Mai 2014 às 04:42)

Soube há dias que apareceram uns veados na zona de Vale Covo, concelho de Tavira, e que um caçador imbecil já tratou dos matar mal soube da sua presença na zona. Uma praga que não termina, este caçadores...


----------



## lreis (28 Mai 2014 às 18:42)

frederico disse:


> Soube há dias que apareceram uns veados na zona de Vale Covo, concelho de Tavira, e que um caçador imbecil já tratou dos matar mal soube da sua presença na zona. Uma praga que não termina, este caçadores...



Infelizmente, não é a primeira nem vai ser a a última notícia deste género.
Não sou caçador nem me atrai a actividade cinegética, mas reconheço que existem muitos caçadores conscenciosos. Exemplo disso, a situação que surgiu o ano passado com o lince na zona de Sines. O desafio está em torná-los mais ambientalmente responsáveis, uma vez que não é possivel terminar a actividade cinegética.


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Mai 2014 às 14:15)

E também convém não esquecer que os veados só lá chegaram porque há vários anos uma associação de caçadores fez um programa de reintrodução nas serras Algarvias. Não vamos pôr no mesmo saco toda a gente que caça.


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2014 às 03:24)

Seattle92 disse:


> E também convém não esquecer que os veados só lá chegaram porque há vários anos uma associação de caçadores fez um programa de reintrodução nas serras Algarvias. Não vamos pôr no mesmo saco toda a gente que caça.



De qualquer das formas, e para já, não é importante o regresso do veado. É sim fundamental recuperar a população de coelho-bravo, que está muito degradada.


----------



## lreis (17 Jun 2014 às 12:11)

frederico disse:


> De qualquer das formas, e para já, não é importante o regresso do veado. É sim fundamental recuperar a população de coelho-bravo, que está muito degradada.



São processos diferentes e que na essência já nem podemos controlar na totalidade (a parte do veado) uma vez que existem núcleos em estado selvagem, quer no Barlavento quer no Sotavento algarvio.
A recuperação da população de coelho é essencial. Sim, para a apoiar a reintrodução do Lince. Considero que a expansão da população de veado será também interessante em condições e contextos a monitorizar no interior algarvio
Parece-me que é possível as duas ocorrerem sem se atrapalharem. Ou não?


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2014 às 14:15)

Coelho-bravo escolheu 2 zonas como refúgio climático, contra a Idade do Gelo:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12038537

Uma delas no Sudoeste da P. Ibérica (Alentejo e Algarve, aqui podem ter um papel crucial).


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2014 às 14:23)

Há dias, e por pouco, não atropelei uma águia, perto de Cacela! Parece que está a viver na zona pois já foi vista por outras pessoas. Sei que foi avistada a perseguir rolas-turcas, espécie abundante na região e que «parasita» galinheiros para se alimentar.


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2014 às 14:51)

frederico disse:


> Há dias, e por pouco, não atropelei uma águia, perto de Cacela! Parece que está a viver na zona pois já foi vista por outras pessoas. Sei que foi avistada a perseguir rolas-turcas, espécie abundante na região e que «parasita» galinheiros para se alimentar.



Talvez fosse uma águia-de-asa-redonda?

Estive agora a ler, e em Sintra, apenas existe um casal de águia-de-Bonelli (já sabia disto, mas preferi confirmar e queria ver se havia alguma evolução nos números). Também tenho ouvido nesta serra, o bufo-real e o sapo-parteiro (este último tem sido descrito como ausente na área há anos...).
Gatos-bravos é que nem vê-los (ginetas sim, mas não é a mesma coisa) e já há umas décadas que não há nenhum avistamento.

Na Tapada da Mafra vive outro casal de águia-de-Bonelli e existem mais uns casais na Estremadura.

No Algarve, creio que já dei com esta espécie (Bonelli), em Monchique.

A águia-de-asa-redonda é bastante mais abundante.


Mais algumas águias conhecidas no nosso país:







Águia-calçada


Mais imagens:

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tags/águiacalçada/interesting/









E a águia-cobreira (tenho dado com elas na Serra da Arrábida).







Um exemplar jovem.

Deste site: http://areaesag.blogspot.pt/p/animal-apadrinhado-aguia-cobreira.html

A águia-imperial ibérica, a águia-real e outras espécies, devem estar um pouco fora de hipótese, devido à raridade.

Mais informações sobre as aves de Portugal (onde encontrar as espécies, quando, etc...):

http://www.avesdeportugal.info/


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2014 às 16:50)

Sem dúvida alguma era uma águia-de-asa-redonda.


----------



## Cadito (13 Ago 2014 às 14:33)

Manhã muito produtiva aqui na minha zona. Dois coelhos bravos e uma águia, entre outros passeriformes. *Alguém sabe qual a espécie da águia?* Eu arriscaria uma Águia-d'asa-redonda... Desde já grato (peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos).

Coelhos bravos:










Águia a preparar o ataque





Águia a atacar





Águia a fugir (ficou desfocada...)


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2014 às 18:16)

Boas fotos!
Apanhar coelhos assim, não é fácil.
É uma águia-de-asa-redonda, sim.

Realmente, por vezes junto a estradas, também se encontram muitas rapinas.

Por exemplo, lembro-me que uma vez a vir de Setúbal para Lisboa, (pela A2) vi um peneireiro-cinzento a pairar junto à berma.

Um exemplar:






http://joaquimrmartins.blogspot.pt/2010/05/peneireiro-cinzento-elanus-caeruleus.html


----------



## frederico (13 Ago 2014 às 19:04)

Na serra de Tavira houve provavelmente urso na Idade Média. O foral de Cacela refere que os habitantes devem dar ao rei as mãos dos ursos caçados. Há um cerro na zona denominado cerro da Ursa, no ponto onde fazem fronteira os concelhos de Tavira, VRSA e Castro Marim. Conheço uma pessoa com perto de 90 anos que ainda viu um lobo há 70 anos perto da aldeia dos Cintados. Portanto na segunda metade do século XX ainda havia lobo nas serras do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## Cadito (13 Ago 2014 às 19:53)

belem disse:


> Boas fotos!
> Apanhar coelhos assim, não é fácil.
> É uma águia-de-asa-redonda, sim.



Obrigado, belem.

Elas andam aqui pela zona (pelo menos duas). Não sei o que (e se) apanhou algo, mas caso o tenha feito, era algo pequeno (deve tê-lo feito pois ainda ficou cerca de dois minutos no solo). Ainda bem que o vento estava Norte e ela concentrada na caça pois assim deu para a fotografar (estava a uns 50 metros e com o zoom da 300mm no máximo) e dissipar as dúvidas em relação à especie. Naquela zona já vi um coelho bravo (as fotos que postei são aqui ao lado de casa. Vejo-os todos os dias e ainda anteontem ao final do dia estava aqui a Águia)


----------



## Cadito (13 Ago 2014 às 19:57)

Segundo o censo de Castilla y León de 2012/2013, a região conta com 1.600 lobos y 179 manadas, uns 20% mais que em 2001 (até parece Portugal...) 

Fonte: "Efe Verde"

http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/castilla-y-leon-cuenta-con-1-600-lobos-y-179-manadas-un-20-mas-que-en-2001/


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2014 às 23:41)

frederico disse:


> Na serra de Tavira houve provavelmente urso na Idade Média. O foral de Cacela refere que os habitantes devem dar ao rei as mãos dos ursos caçados. Há um cerro na zona denominado cerro da Ursa, no ponto onde fazem fronteira os concelhos de Tavira, VRSA e Castro Marim. Conheço uma pessoa com perto de 90 anos que ainda viu um lobo há 70 anos perto da aldeia dos Cintados. Portanto na segunda metade do século XX ainda havia lobo nas serras do sotavento algarvio.



Já existe aqui no fórum um tópico sobre os ursos

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/urso-pardo-de-volta-portugal-2209-32.html

Toda a informação sobre esse tema que descobrirem ponham-na lá para não nos dispersarmos.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2014 às 15:10)

Águia imperial ibérica tenta intimidar uma águia-real no Alentejo.

Foto de Michael Sveikutis.


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2015 às 07:27)

belém o que achas da viabilidade de introduzir o garrano na serra do Caldeirão e de instalar pombais idênticos aos que existem no Nordeste Transmontano?

Creio que a população local e os caçadores aceitariam bem a presença do garrano...

Já os pombais teriam como objectivo fornecer presas às aves de rapina.


----------



## lreis (7 Fev 2015 às 17:16)

belem disse:


> Águia imperial ibérica tenta intimidar uma águia-real no Alentejo.
> 
> Foto de Michael Sveikutis.


 Não aparece a foto...


----------



## lreis (7 Fev 2015 às 17:18)

frederico disse:


> belém o que achas da viabilidade de introduzir o garrano na serra do Caldeirão e de instalar pombais idênticos aos que existem no Nordeste Transmontano?
> 
> Creio que a população local e os caçadores aceitariam bem a presença do garrano....


 
Qual era o objectivo da (re)introdução de garrano na serra do caldeirão?


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2015 às 18:46)

frederico disse:


> belém o que achas da viabilidade de introduzir o garrano na serra do Caldeirão e de instalar pombais idênticos aos que existem no Nordeste Transmontano?
> 
> Creio que a população local e os caçadores aceitariam bem a presença do garrano...
> 
> Já os pombais teriam como objectivo fornecer presas às aves de rapina.



Viabilidade existe, mas pode ser que hajam melhores opções.

Já agora, qual o objetivo que tens em mente, com a (re)introdução do Garrano?



PS: Os Garranos em tempos já existiram na faixa Oeste do Algarve!

PS2: Que pombos habitariam nesses pombais (na tua opinião)? Eu acho que nesse tipo de habitat e região, apenas optaria por espécies silvestres.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2015 às 04:59)

Bem isto soa um pouco a utopia, mas constatei numas viagens que uma vasta área da serra do Caldeirão já está despovoada, com aldeias 100% abandonadas, outras estão a caminho disso. 

O lobo existiu na zona mais habitada da serra até às décadas de 40/50. 

Como não há gado, só com javali, veado e talvez garrano... fosse possível sonhar dentro de algumas décadas com o regresso do lobo. 

O pombo seria alimento para as aves de rapina.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2015 às 05:04)

Acrescento alguma informação. 

O povoamento de vastas áreas da serra do Caldeirão é historicamente recente. 

E coincide com a diminuição e extinção do lobo e do lince. 

Houve uma tentativa de cultivar toda a serra na primeira metade do século XX. O desastre ambiental está à vista de todos, uma destruição maciça de solos, uma hecatombe. A espessura dos solos nas áreas que escaparam, em zonas inclinadas, tem uma diferença brutal das áreas erodidas devido à cultura de cereais. 

Há povo das aldeias que se lamenta das campanhas do trigo. Dizem que hoje teriam uma fortuna em cortiça. Mas depois acrescentam: «tínhamos de comer»...


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2015 às 12:03)

belem disse:


> Quebra-ossos visitam Portugal
> 
> «Foi com enorme satisfação que encontramos provas viáveis da visita de Quebra-ossos ao nosso país, espécie dada como extinta há mais de 100 anos em Portugal. Dois indivíduos reintroduzidos na região espanhola de Andaluzia, que foram marcados com aparelhos de seguimento GPS, visitaram o território nacional nas zonas do Douro Internacional e mais a Sul, na Beira Baixa. Fantásticas noticias e esperança de que um dia se possa olhar para o céu e encontrar um destes abutres à procura de ossos dos quais se alimenta.»
> 
> ...




Recentemente mais outro quebra-ossos se aventurou por Portugal:






Fundación Gypaetus


----------

